# Los ahorradores pudiendo gastar no gastan y las anorexicas pudiendo comer no comen. Es un problema m



## ATARAXIO (5 Jul 2017)

Aunque se disfrace de sentido común y busque todos los razonamientos posibles, un ahorrador crea en su mente una serie de silogismos falsos que le lleva a tomar decisiones equivocadas sobre su vida y sus recursos. Cualquier persona que muera dejando una herencia ha hecho un nefasto cálculo sobre su potencial de disfrutar de la vida sus recursos disponibles y el uso que ha hecho de ellos. 
Las personas con este problema conductual, nunca llegan a la meta para desamortizar lo acumulado. pueden tener una enfermedad terminal y siguen haciendo minuciosos cálculos para gastar lo menos posible. 
La disculpa más ridícula es dejar la herencia a los hijos. Conozco viejos tacaños que no tienen familiares y son más agarrados que la puerta de un submarino.
Menos mal que ya no se pueden llevar los ahorros, como los faraones en las pirámides, si no lo harían también. 
La persona intenta razonar un impulso natural que le hace sentir bien. Probablemente heredado de sus antepasados agricultores que aunque pasaran hambre tenían que guardar la simiente para plantar en primavera. Los descendientes de cazadores recolectores, se lo gastan todo ya y lo del vecino si pueden, puesto que la carne o se comía en el día o se pudría. Los comportamientos se heredan de la misma manera que las diferentes razas de perros se comportan muy diferente ante el mismo estímulo.


----------



## CAESAR II (5 Jul 2017)

No me jodas, me lo voy a fundir todo echando ostias.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Jul 2017)

CAESAR II dijo:


> No me jodas, me lo voy a fundir todo echando ostias.



nada te garantiza que mañana puedas seguir vivo. Otros lo gastarán por ti. El gran engaño de la sociedad es hacer creer a la gente que va a llegar a los 90 años. Quizás si hay un pringado por encima de cualquier otro es el que se muere a los 65, después de cotizar toda la vida... y son muchos.
Antes a la gente le ponían " zanahoria del burro " de un paraíso después de la muerte, aunque era absurdo y descabellado alguna gente lo creía.. .ah !!! ¿ como ? que todavía hay gente que lo cree ?


----------



## el juli (5 Jul 2017)

ataraxio dijo:


> nada te garantiza que mañana puedas seguir vivo. Otros lo gastarán por ti. El gran engaño de la sociedad es hacer creer a la gente que va a llegar a los 90 años. Quizás si hay un pringado por encima de cualquier otro es el que se muere a los 65, después de cotizar toda la vida... y son muchos.
> Antes a la gente le ponían " zanahoria del burro " de un paraíso después de la muerte, aunque era absurdo y descabellado alguna gente lo creía.. .ah !!! ¿ como ? que todavía hay gente que lo cree ?



El problema del "pringao" que se muere a los 65 cotizando toda la vida para no cobrar nada..... es que le han OBLIGADO a cotizar.... a lo mejor si hubiese tenido derecho a manejar su propio dinero, le habría ido mejor


----------



## El Tulipán Negro (5 Jul 2017)

el juli dijo:


> El problema del "pringao" que se muere a los 65 cotizando toda la vida para no cobrar nada..... es que le han OBLIGADO a cotizar.... a lo mejor si hubiese tenido derecho a manejar su propio dinero, le habría ido mejor



Y no solo eso. Si te mueres a los 65 sin mujer todo lo cotizado se pierde como lágrimas en la lluvia. Si ahorras por tu cuenta se lo puedes dejar a tus hijos o sobrinos.

Las ventajas del EstadodeBienestar quenoshemosdado


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Jul 2017)

Lamento comunicar, que el sistema funciona contando que muchos se mueran antes de llegar a cobrar. Lo contrario sería el crack. De hecho estaba diseñado para que la gente se muriese como mucho 5 años después del retiro a los 70. Al alargarse la esperanza de vida y que más gente llegue a viejos , es cuando hay que replantear todo.


----------



## stiff upper lip (5 Jul 2017)

[/COLOR]Ahora ya salen trolls en contra del ahorro. Lo que faltaba por ver. El ahorrista consigue una paz mental que no tenéis ni tendréis jamás los que vivís voluntariamente a dos nóminas de la indigencia.


----------



## Sor Hortiga (5 Jul 2017)

Joder, vaya chorrada. O sea que un niño de 15 años que ahorra para comprarse una bici es un idiota si le mata un camión por no habérselo gastado en chuches....

---------- Post added 05-jul-2017 at 18:59 ----------




stiff upper lip dijo:


> [/COLOR]Ahora ya salen trolls en contra del ahorro. Lo que faltaba por ver. El ahorrista consigue una paz mental que no tenéis ni tendréis jamás los que vivís voluntariamente a dos nóminas de la indigencia.



Y no sólo eso. Es que si te lo montas medio bien puedes dejar de trabajar mucho antes que los otros...


----------



## megamaxi (5 Jul 2017)

Hay una cosa muy sencilla, se llama "miedo al futuro". Ese miedo puede estar completamente justificado o no estarlo. Pero en un pais como el nuestro que los empleos duran nada y menos, yo creo que ahorrar es una precaucion natural.

Yo creo que tener ahorrado para tirar seis meses es imprescindible, un año deseable, año y medio, virtuoso, dos años probablemente sea mucho... a partir de aqui sería seguramente excesivo.

En definitiva si necesitas 15.000 euros al año para vivir es razonable tener entre 15.000 y 30.000

Otro tema es que pases de endeudarte, sobre todo con un crédito personal, si tu proximo coche te va a costar 20.000 euros es logico que quieras tenerlos para no endeudarte a tipos abusivos.

Y plantearse buscar una casa sin tener al menos 30.000 euros ahorrados es directamente imposible, amén de estúpido (lo mínimo hay que tener para impuestos y para 10% de entrada).


----------



## RVR60 (5 Jul 2017)

Se tocan temas muy diferentes en un hilo tan subjetivo.

No te falta razón en que la gente pierde el culo con la costumbre ladrillera de dejarle en herencia a los nenes la casa/piso/terreno/ahorros.... para que luego se maten a palo por ello, les llegue seguramente en una etapa de su vida que ya no lo necesiten, y solo sirva para que la castuza se enriquezca a confiscaciones , especialmente en andalucia y similares. Es absurdo. La herencia hay que dosificarla y coincido que mejor llegar al hoyo con 0 pelotero en la cuenta. Si lo consigues has sido un virtuoso de la gestión.

Pero otra cosa es no ahorrar. 

Ay el ahorro. Aquí todos la tenemos muy larga y tenemos 15K en el bancolchón. Pero la realidad es otra bien distinta. El grueso no puede ahorrar un mísero pavo al mes. Ya viven en la indigencia administrando para acabarlo. 
Si, yo también veo los bares llenos cada domingo. Una cerveza y una ración de calamares fritos en aceite reutilizado tomados en el único día libre es lo poco que nos separa del esclavismo del algodón.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Jul 2017)

lo que quiero decir es que ser AHORRADOR O NO, es una cuestión emocional, instintiva. No de razonamiento lógico. Si toda la gente pensara desde un punto racional, no existirían ni loterías ni créditos descabellados. La gente toma decisiones desde su cerebro emocional e inmediatamente razona esa decisión con los datos que tiene a mano. ( es ciencia ). Es decir buscas sentido a cualquier decisión que hayas tomado, para autojustificarte.

---------- Post added 05-jul-2017 at 21:09 ----------

La mayoría de la gente hace cábalas como el cuento de la lechera : pido este crédito, compro este piso, lo revendo a algún incauto al triple que me costó, con las ganancias compro dos más grandes y me hago rico en 3 años. Ya es un cuento muy viejo para que siguiese funcionando. Y es que todo el mundo se cree más listo que la media, algo que es matemáticamente imposible.

---------- Post added 05-jul-2017 at 21:13 ----------

¿ cuando ahorrar es un problema mental ? todos conocemos a algún señor mayor ( o no ) , forrado de pasta , que viste mal, come mal, tiene un móvil antiguo, tele de culo, no se permite ningún lujo, no va de vacaciones, y si un día quedas con él para tomar algo en el bar, nunca invita. Se comporta como si no llegase a fin de mes, cuando tiene unas reservas para vivir 7 vidas más. Es decir, HA RENUNCIADO A DISFRUTAR PRODUCTOS QUE SE PUEDEN CONSEGUIR CON EL DINERO, Y LO DEJA PARA QUE OTROS LO DISFRUTEN POR ÉL.


----------



## Sor Hortiga (6 Jul 2017)

ataraxio dijo:


> HA RENUNCIADO A DISFRUTAR PRODUCTOS QUE SE PUEDEN CONSEGUIR CON EL DINERO, Y LO DEJA PARA QUE OTROS LO DISFRUTEN POR ÉL.



En mi opinión cabe la posibilidad de que esa persona disfrute haciendo lo que hace y yo no voy a juzgarle por eso.

Yo me considero una lonchafinista extremo, lo hago para comprar tiempo (pido mes y medio libre sin sueldo cada año para añadir a mi mes de vacaciones y creo que podré retirarme a los 50 o antes) pero lo cierto es que, además, disfruto de optimizar mis finanzas hasta extremos ridículos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Jul 2017)

Sor Hortiga dijo:


> En mi opinión cabe la posibilidad de que esa persona disfrute haciendo lo que hace y yo no voy a juzgarle por eso.
> 
> Yo me considero una lonchafinista extremo, lo hago para comprar tiempo (pido mes y medio libre sin sueldo cada año para añadir a mi mes de vacaciones y creo que podré retirarme a los 50 o antes) pero lo cierto es que, además, disfruto de optimizar mis finanzas hasta extremos ridículos.



tu lo has dicho. por lo menos reconoces que son extremos ridículos. En la vida hay que valorar muy seriamente si 50.000 euros arriba o abajo de una inversión merecen la pena. Pero pasarse media hora de tu vida comparando si comprar un bote de aceitunas 10 céntimos más caro que otro, es de subnormales.


----------



## nini sin complejos (6 Jul 2017)

mi hermana me riñó por tirar un vaso de agua comprada, que hay que guardarla que es agua comprada y cuesta dinero


----------



## Sor Hortiga (6 Jul 2017)

ataraxio dijo:


> tu lo has dicho. por lo menos reconoces que son extremos ridículos. En la vida hay que valorar muy seriamente si 50.000 euros arriba o abajo de una inversión merecen la pena. Pero pasarse media hora de tu vida comparando si comprar un bote de aceitunas 10 céntimos más caro que otro, es de subnormales.



De acuerdo, pero yo pongo el acento en el disfrute. El goce de la optimización. Hay gente que obtiene más placer de hacer el trayecto de casa al trabajo sin parar en ningún semáforo que de consumir sea lo que sea.


----------



## el juli (6 Jul 2017)

ataraxio dijo:


> lo que quiero decir es que ser AHORRADOR O NO, es una cuestión emocional, instintiva. No de razonamiento lógico. Si toda la gente pensara desde un punto racional, no existirían ni loterías ni créditos descabellados. La gente toma decisiones desde su cerebro emocional e inmediatamente razona esa decisión con los datos que tiene a mano. ( es ciencia ). Es decir buscas sentido a cualquier decisión que hayas tomado, para autojustificarte.
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-jul-2017 at 21:09 ----------
> 
> ...



Si crees en la libertad, y como a tí esas decisiones no te afectan, deja que cada uno haga lo que le de la gana sin criticarlo.

Si tuviera que elegir, preferiría personas ahorrativas que no gastosas que viven entrampadas


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Jul 2017)

Sor Hortiga dijo:


> De acuerdo, pero yo pongo el acento en el disfrute. El goce de la optimización. Hay gente que obtiene más placer de hacer el trayecto de casa al trabajo sin parar en ningún semáforo que de consumir sea lo que sea.



Es un gravisimo error. El consumo es lo que hace que funcionen las sociedades. si tu pagas a la peluquera, la peluquera puede comprarse un secador más moderno, si te peinas en casa, desaparecen profesiones y no evolucionan. De la misma manera que quieres que los demás consuman tu producto, haz tu lo mismo con los demás. El ahorro es un sobrante de recursos que la persona no supo o no quiso utilizar, la sociedad se encargará de redistribuirlos. Es como si calculas mal y haces demasiada comida, tienes dos opciones o invitas a comer al vecino , o la tiras a la basura. Con el dinero pasa igual, o caduca el dinero, o caducas tu. Que le pregunten a los ahorradores argentinos, venezolanos, que tal les ha ido.

---------- Post added 06-jul-2017 at 13:13 ----------




el juli dijo:


> Si crees en la libertad, y como a tí esas decisiones no te afectan, deja que cada uno haga lo que le de la gana sin criticarlo.
> 
> Si tuviera que elegir, preferiría personas ahorrativas que no gastosas que viven entrampadas



Es un gravisimo error. El consumo es lo que hace que funcionen las sociedades. si tu pagas a la peluquera, la peluquera puede comprarse un secador más moderno, si te peinas en casa, desaparecen profesiones y no evolucionan. De la misma manera que quieres que los demás consuman tu producto, haz tu lo mismo con los demás. El ahorro es un sobrante de recursos que la persona no supo o no quiso utilizar, la sociedad se encargará de redistribuirlos. Es como si calculas mal y haces demasiada comida, tienes dos opciones o invitas a comer al vecino , o la tiras a la basura. Con el dinero pasa igual, o caduca el dinero, o caducas tu. Que le pregunten a los ahorradores argentinos, venezolanos, que tal les ha ido.

---------- Post added 06-jul-2017 at 13:22 ----------

Solo hay dos soluciones para evitar el cataclismo económico que supondría que la gente dejase de pagar masivamente sus hipotecas, puesto que nadie en su sano juicio seguiría pagando un piso que ha costado 3 veces más de lo que acaba de comprar el vecino de al lado. 
A) Devolver las llaves del piso al banco y que el estado se haga cargo de la hipoteca ( como han hecho con otras deudas ) Es decir , que se pague con dinero de todos. 
B) Provocar una inflación de un 50 % del valor del euro, por lo tanto los pisos seguirían manteniendo ese valor simbólico, los sueldos subirían el doble ( felicidad imaginaria ) , igualmente subirían todos los artículos que incentivaría el consumo. la gente no compra una tele de plasma, porque sabe que bajará en dos meses. si pasa lo contrario si la comprará por miedo a que suba. ¿ quien pagará los costes de esa inflación ? LOS AHORRADORES, que sus ahorros valdrán la mitad. Pero total, es dinero que les sobra.


----------



## eminentemente técnico (6 Jul 2017)

Hay casos y casos. A Muchos ahorradores nos compensa la seguridad y tranquilidad de tener ahorros antes que derrochar en cosas que no nos aportan nada. Somos felices sin lujos.

Un ejemplo: El mismo servicio me hace un coche de 15.000 que uno de 30.000 aun pudiendolos pagar. O vacaciones (prefiero recorrer España gastando 1000 euros que irme a Punta Cana o Thailandia costando 3000)

Cierto es que hay extremos que no los entiendo, como los ancianos que comentas que malviven siendo ricos.

Me ha hecho gracia el comentario del que teniendo mucho dinero, si va al bar no invita nunca.
Por tener dinero tiene que invitar??


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Jul 2017)

eminentemente técnico dijo:


> Hay casos y casos. A Muchos ahorradores nos compensa la seguridad y tranquilidad de tener ahorros antes que derrochar en cosas que no nos aportan nada. Somos felices sin lujos.
> 
> Un ejemplo: El mismo servicio me hace un coche de 15.000 que uno de 30.000 aun pudiendolos pagar. O vacaciones (prefiero recorrer España gastando 1000 euros que irme a Punta Cana o Thailandia costando 3000)
> 
> ...



si, claro. De la misma manera que acepta invitaciones. La gente acaparadora y que no socializa acaba siendo despreciada y queda sola. Al fin y al cabo somos una especie gregaria. y muchas veces la vida da pequeñas oportunidades para caer bien a los demás. La gente que ha conseguido acaparar muchos recursos ( dinero ) ha sido gracias a la aportación de la sociedad. Para que alguien gane en bolsa, otros tienen que perder. Para que alguien tenga unas buenas plusvalías en un piso, otro tiene que arruinar su vida. etc.


----------



## Conde Duckula (6 Jul 2017)

ataraxio dijo:


> si, claro. De la misma manera que acepta invitaciones. La gente acaparadora y que no socializa acaba siendo despreciada y queda sola. Al fin y al cabo somos una especie gregaria. y muchas veces la vida da pequeñas oportunidades para caer bien a los demás. La gente que ha conseguido acaparar muchos recursos ( dinero ) ha sido gracias a la aportación de la sociedad. Para que alguien gane en bolsa, otros tienen que perder. Para que alguien tenga unas buenas plusvalías en un piso, otro tiene que arruinar su vida. etc.



Usted parece que está a aquí para promocionar el movimiento del dinero. Me parece que más de uno no estaría de acuerdo con usted. ¿Se dedica a la política? por que me recuerda la famosa frase de Fraga cuando governaba galicia, que al recibir la partida presupuestaria el primer día se encerró con todos sus jefes de gabinete y dijo que hasta que no tuvieran gastada la última peseta de ahí no salía ni dios.

Leí en este mismo foro de alguno que por ir pagando la hipoteca y quitársela cuantos antes se encontró sin trabajo de la noche a la mañana y hasta que encontró algo las pasó canutas, por no haber guardado ni un poco.

Conozco algún abuelo cuya felicidad es sencilla y barata; recibe su pensión y no gasta mucho. Todos los meses ahorra y tan feliz.
Pero no es por un síndrome de diógenes económico, es porque con la edad de la noche a la mañana te puedes ver muy jodido. De repente hace falta un andador, al año siguiente una silla de ruedas o cama especial, etc... Algunos como usted preferirán pedir al estado cuando estén ahogados. Otros prefieren llevar los deberes hechos.

De acuerdo que hay gente que se pasa, pero me da que no son niveles de epidemia. De hecho de haber ahorrado alguno un poco más mejor nos hubiera ido a todos.


----------



## kikelon (6 Jul 2017)

Como diría pepinox...¡va a consumir su puta madre!


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Jul 2017)

kikelon dijo:


> Como diría pepinox...¡va a consumir su puta madre!



a la gente se la maneja como animales de circo. En el momento que los ingenieros sociales decidan que todo el mundo se ponga a gastar como locos, simplemente tienen que provocar una inflación para que el dinero valga cada vez menos. Todos los oportunistas correrán a ver que pueden invertir para no perder demasiado de esa fantasía que es la riqueza imaginaria cuando se tiene una cartilla con muchos ceros, y otros disfrutan tu dinero por ti.
La vejez NO ES UNA META. Es una consecuencia de haber vivido. Llega un momento que hay que morir y despedirse del fondo de pensiones y del andador.

---------- Post added 06-jul-2017 at 17:17 ----------

cuanto más oportunista es el individuo , mejor responde a las directrices de los que nos manejan. Ellos conocen las emociones y la mente humana mejor que uno mismo. Es como cuando le tiras un hueso a un perro, sabes con seguridad , que correrá detrás de el. El riesgo de provocar inflaciones y jugar con el valor del dinero, es que desincentiva el ahorro y puede desbocarse , como en el caso de Venezuela o Zimbaue. Es una herramienta que usan los políticos a su conveniencia y criterio.

---------- Post added 06-jul-2017 at 17:21 ----------

Esta etapa en España que se recordará como el " hágalo usted mismo " en el que se dejó de contratar cualquier servicio con tal de minimizar los gastos. lo que provocó un efecto dominó en el cierre de muchísimas empresas que dejaron de tener clientes. Es un caso de histeria colectiva. Los humanos como animal gregario que es, responde muy bien a las consignas y a lo que hace el vecino. Casos extremos son las guerras, donde de pronto cualquier persona se vuelve un psicópata asesino y se ve normal. ( casos de guerras civiles, España, Yugoslavia, Ruanda...). Somos parte de un rebaño y nos manejan los pastores.


----------



## Sor Hortiga (6 Jul 2017)

ataraxio dijo:


> si, claro. De la misma manera que acepta invitaciones. La gente acaparadora y que no socializa acaba siendo despreciada y queda sola. Al fin y al cabo somos una especie gregaria. y muchas veces la vida da pequeñas oportunidades para caer bien a los demás. La gente que ha conseguido acaparar muchos recursos ( dinero ) ha sido gracias a la aportación de la sociedad. Para que alguien gane en bolsa, otros tienen que perder. Para que alguien tenga unas buenas plusvalías en un piso, otro tiene que arruinar su vida. etc.



Yo creo que mezclas cosas. Primero: Inflación. Yo tengo mis ahorros en acciones y bonos, no veo porque tiene que afectarme tanto la inflación. Segundo: Consumo igual a progreso. Mis ahorros están invertidos en todo tipo de empresas que hacen progresar a la sociedad. Tercero: La gente acaparadora se queda sola. Yo tengo amigos tan lonchafinistas como yo, vamos en bici a la playa, con las cervezas del dia en la mochila, jugamos a juegos, tocamos instrumentos, dibujamos, vemos pelis y leemos libros sin gastar un duro.


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Jul 2017)

Sor Hortiga dijo:


> Yo creo que mezclas cosas. Primero: Inflación. Yo tengo mis ahorros en acciones y bonos, no veo porque tiene que afectarme tanto la inflación. Segundo: Consumo igual a progreso. Mis ahorros están invertidos en todo tipo de empresas que hacen progresar a la sociedad. Tercero: La gente acaparadora se queda sola. Yo tengo amigos tan lonchafinistas como yo, vamos en bici a la playa, con las cervezas del dia en la mochila, jugamos a juegos, tocamos instrumentos, dibujamos, vemos pelis y leemos libros sin gastar un duro.



youtube.com/watch?v=U_oU-3haQeE


----------



## LasTcall (7 Jul 2017)

Han empezado la campaña, de vamos a subir sueldos, tendremos 3 dias de vaciones y los ahorradores son enfermos mentales...


----------



## jesus88 (7 Jul 2017)

ataraxio dijo:


> lo que quiero decir es que ser AHORRADOR O NO, es una cuestión emocional, instintiva. No de razonamiento lógico. Si toda la gente pensara desde un punto racional, no existirían ni loterías ni créditos descabellados. La gente toma decisiones desde su cerebro emocional e inmediatamente razona esa decisión con los datos que tiene a mano. ( es ciencia ). Es decir buscas sentido a cualquier decisión que hayas tomado, para autojustificarte.
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-jul-2017 at 21:09 ----------
> 
> ...



yo conozco a uno que tiene 53 años, sin hijos ni sobrinos, que tendra como 1 millon de euros ( casi todo en bolsa+liquidez), que se ha podido prejubilar para ganar 2500 euros en 12 pagas, en lugar de 2500 en 15 pagas.

gasta menos que un ciego en novelas: no tiene internet en casa, aunque la encanta la economia, lleva ropas que dejan bastante que desear...


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Jul 2017)

jesus88 dijo:


> yo conozco a uno que tiene 53 años, sin hijos ni sobrinos, que tendra como 1 millon de euros ( casi todo en bolsa+liquidez), que se ha podido prejubilar para ganar 2500 euros en 12 pagas, en lugar de 2500 en 15 pagas.
> 
> gasta menos que un ciego en novelas: no tiene internet en casa, aunque la encanta la economia, lleva ropas que dejan bastante que desear...



un enfermo mental. Lo que pasa es que en esos casos es mucho más difícil intervenir que si fuese un toxicómano. Puesto que en su locura puede pensar que son consejos interesados para quitarle lo que el con tanta ansia guarda para que otros lo gasten por él .

---------- Post added 07-jul-2017 at 14:19 ----------

Guardar dinero será un concepto que desaparecerá en breve. De la misma manera que ya nadie guarda CDS' de música o películas de video.


----------



## Sor Hortiga (7 Jul 2017)

jesus88 dijo:


> yo conozco a uno que tiene 53 años, sin hijos ni sobrinos, que tendra como 1 millon de euros ( casi todo en bolsa+liquidez), que se ha podido prejubilar para ganar 2500 euros en 12 pagas, en lugar de 2500 en 15 pagas.
> 
> gasta menos que un ciego en novelas: no tiene internet en casa, aunque la encanta la economia, lleva ropas que dejan bastante que desear...



Joder, creo que yo también le conozco. ¿De dónde es el telefónico?


----------



## jesus88 (8 Jul 2017)

ataraxio dijo:


> un enfermo mental. Lo que pasa es que en esos casos es mucho más difícil intervenir que si fuese un toxicómano. Puesto que en su locura puede pensar que son consejos interesados para quitarle lo que el con tanta ansia guarda para que otros lo gasten por él .
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-jul-2017 at 14:19 ----------
> 
> Guardar dinero será un concepto que desaparecerá en breve. De la misma manera que ya nadie guarda CDS' de música o películas de video.




es una chaladura, toda la vida ahorrando para que cuando palme automaticamente la mitad de su salario retorne a las arcas publicas.

---------- Post added 08-jul-2017 at 11:58 ----------




Sor Hortiga dijo:


> Joder, creo que yo también le conozco. ¿De dónde es el telefónico?




de una ciudad castellana.


----------



## Sor Hortiga (8 Jul 2017)

jesus88 dijo:


> es una chaladura, toda la vida ahorrando para que cuando palme automaticamente la mitad de su salario retorne a las arcas publicas.
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-jul-2017 at 11:58 ----------
> 
> ...



Pues conozco a otro igual, aquí en Bilbao. Aunque no sé si tendrás sobrinos o algo... Los mismos jerseys desde hace 20 años y más de un kilotón en activos.

---------- Post added 08-jul-2017 at 17:57 ----------




globos dijo:


> Hay personas que no viven dentro de lo que la masa, la opinión publica, los diga, en el sentido de comprar y consumir mierdas que a sus ojos no necesitan o de disfrutar la vida de esa forma que se dicta y se considera apropiada y modal, pero como vivimos en una dictadura de las masas, empeñadas en que el lecho de Procusto se haga realidad, no les queda más remedio a esta gente que acumular, no sea que esas masas que viven una vida estética y despilfarradora, le dejen sin nada cuando necesite algo de verdad, como por ejemplo salud.
> 
> En una sociedad sana, donde la propiedad privada existiera, donde lo tuyo es tuyo y de nadie más, apenas existiría el acaparamiento de bienes de cambio y esos que viven una vida frugal se administrarían de otra manera, pero como vivimos en una sociedad regida por masas de colectivistas estetas y vividores, el que vive de forma frugal vive con miedo a que este gentío, irresponsable con sus bienes y ansioso de el de los demás, quiera quitarle los suyos en contubernio con la realidad del Estado.
> 
> ...



Hombre, también hay formas de protegerse y mucha gente las usa. Si tiene fondos o ETFs extranjeros a su nombre no es tan fácil que se lo quiten...


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Jul 2017)

os lo voy a explicar más fácil de entender :
yo trabajo en una empresa que nos da vales para comer, uno por cada día laboral , y los podemos usar en el comedor de la empresa o en cualquier otro de PUNTO ROJO. Por varias circunstancias muchos días como en casa o en sitios que no están en el convenio. El caso es que CADUCAN A LOS DOS MESES. Yo suelo acumular talonarios y cuando están apunto de caducar, NO ME QUEDA MÁS REMEDIO QUE INVITAR A LOS AMIGOS O REGALARLOS, porque a mi no me da tiempo de gastar todos.

---------- Post added 08-jul-2017 at 18:50 ----------

Si no caducasen y yo siguiese acumulando vales para comida, hasta el infinito, el problema simplemente crecería, y otros acabarían dándose un banquete de lo que yo no comí.


----------



## Lemavos (8 Jul 2017)

Que gaste e invierta el dinero el 1% de la población que tiene el 99% de la riqueza mundial. Es a esos a los que tenéis que obligar a que muevan el dinero.
Dejad a los pobres que tienen 100 k o 200 k ahorrados.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Jul 2017)

Lemavos dijo:


> Que gaste e invierta el dinero el 1% de la población que tiene el 99% de la riqueza mundial. Es a esos a los que tenéis que obligar a que muevan el dinero.
> Dejad a los pobres que tienen 100 k o 200 k ahorrados.



Las horas del día pasan igual para un multimillonario que para cualquier otra persona. Yo conozco " parados, inmigrantes, estudiantes, ninis" que se levantan a las 11 y se pasan gran parte de la tarde en la terraza del bar de charla y tomando una cevecita. Y todos los ricos tienen tal nivel de responsabilidades, y quebraderos de cabeza, que cada minuto cuenta para ellos. Su calidad de vida no es necesariamente mejor.


----------



## rush81 (8 Jul 2017)

Dios dios da pan a quien no tiene dientes


----------



## joalan (9 Jul 2017)

ataraxio dijo:


> os lo voy a explicar más fácil de entender :
> yo trabajo en una empresa que nos da vales para comer, uno por cada día laboral , y los podemos usar en el comedor de la empresa o en cualquier otro de PUNTO ROJO. Por varias circunstancias muchos días como en casa o en sitios que no están en el convenio. El caso es que CADUCAN A LOS DOS MESES. *Yo suelo acumular talonarios y cuando están apunto de caducar, NO ME QUEDA MÁS REMEDIO QUE INVITAR A LOS AMIGOS O REGALARLOS, porque a mi no me da tiempo de gastar todos.*
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-jul-2017 at 18:50 ----------
> ...



Pues yo diría que te está ocurriendo igual, aunque caduquen, ¿no? O peor, quizá si no caducasen podrías usarlos tú en otro momento y no tener que regalarlos.

Anda que... vaya ejemplo


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Jul 2017)

joalan dijo:


> Pues yo diría que te está ocurriendo igual, aunque caduquen, ¿no? O peor, quizá si no caducasen podrías usarlos tú en otro momento y no tener que regalarlos.
> 
> Anda que... vaya ejemplo



EL FUTURO, es una proyección mental de las ilusiones y ansiedades de cada uno, según su forma de ser. Pero el futuro no existe y es impredecible . La gente que hizo cábalas hace 20 años, no acertó ni una. Los planes tienen que ser a muy corto plazo. Lo habitual además es que la estrategia de los bancos consista en sacarle la pasta al ahorrador, porque sabe que tampoco la usará nunca. ( preferentes, acciones e infinidad de productos tóxicos ) Inevitablemente para que alguien pueda ganar algo en un producto bancario es a costa de otro que ha perdido.


----------



## Gonzalor (9 Jul 2017)

ataraxio dijo:


> EL FUTURO, es una proyección mental de las ilusiones y ansiedades de cada uno, según su forma de ser. Pero el futuro no existe y es impredecible . La gente que hizo cábalas hace 20 años, no acertó ni una. Los planes tienen que ser a muy corto plazo. Lo habitual además es que la estrategia de los bancos consista en sacarle la pasta al ahorrador, porque sabe que tampoco la usará nunca. ( preferentes, acciones e infinidad de productos tóxicos ) Inevitablemente para que alguien pueda ganar algo en un producto bancario es a costa de otro que ha perdido.



Y si el futuro viene chungo, le pones la manita a Papá Estado y le exiges que te mantenga. Porque tú lo vales ::


----------



## racional (9 Jul 2017)

megamaxi dijo:


> Yo creo que tener ahorrado para tirar seis meses es imprescindible, un año deseable, año y medio, virtuoso, dos años probablemente sea mucho... a partir de aqui sería seguramente excesivo.



Para mi lo minimo deben ser 10 años, si vives en una zona donde hay un 100% de paro, como donde yo vivo, ser ahorrador es algo obligatorio para sobrevivir.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Jul 2017)

de nada les sirvió a los venezolanos que guardaron los Bolívares


----------



## eminentemente técnico (10 Jul 2017)

ataraxio dijo:


> de nada les sirvió a los venezolanos que guardaron los Bolívares



Nombras paises como Venezuela o Argentina donde han jodido a los ahorradores, ahora nombra el resto de paises donde el dinero ahorrado no se ha esfumado.

Te voy a poner otro ejemplo cercano de las ventajas de ahorrar:

Mis padres son mayores dependientes y necesitan una persona con ellos, yo no tengo hermanos y entre mis hijos y el trabajo no podría atenderlos.

Que sería de ellos si no hubiesen ahorrado durante toda su vida? porque con las pensiones no les llega para comer, gastos y pagar cuidadora interna.

En su caso:

AHORRAR=CALIDAD DE VIDA FUTURA


----------



## silverdaemon (10 Jul 2017)

racional dijo:


> Para mi lo minimo deben ser 10 años, *si vives en una zona donde hay un 100% de paro*, como donde yo vivo, ser ahorrador es algo obligatorio para sobrevivir.



:: pensaba que Cadiz era insuperable, me equivocaba


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Jul 2017)

eminentemente técnico dijo:


> Nombras paises como Venezuela o Argentina donde han jodido a los ahorradores, ahora nombra el resto de paises donde el dinero ahorrado no se ha esfumado.
> 
> Te voy a poner otro ejemplo cercano de las ventajas de ahorrar:
> 
> ...



con todo el respeto para tus padres, y para ti. Pero esto que te voy a decir es un lema de vida que tengo para mi : " HAY QUE VIVIR CUANDO HAY QUE VIVIR, Y HAY QUE MORIR CUANDO HAY QUE MORIR " .


----------



## AtomAnt (11 Jul 2017)

ataraxio dijo:


> con todo el respeto para tus padres, y para ti. Pero esto que te voy a decir es un lema de vida que tengo para mi : " HAY QUE VIVIR CUANDO HAY QUE VIVIR, Y HAY QUE MORIR CUANDO HAY QUE MORIR " .



Claro que sí hombre, hay que morirse cuando convenga a las cigarras y meter el sueldo en viajecitos y tontomóviles. No hay planeta pa tanta cigarra.

Va a consumir........ que lo complete pepinox que yo ya me he cansao...


----------



## Sor Hortiga (11 Jul 2017)

ataraxio dijo:


> con todo el respeto para tus padres, y para ti. Pero esto que te voy a decir es un lema de vida que tengo para mi : " HAY QUE VIVIR CUANDO HAY QUE VIVIR, Y HAY QUE MORIR CUANDO HAY QUE MORIR " .



Ya me lo cuentas cuando tengas 80, si eso.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Jul 2017)

Sor Hortiga dijo:


> Ya me lo cuentas cuando tengas 80, si eso.



hay que saber vivir, y saber morir. Ambas cosas son un arte. La vida y el sentido de la vida , no es una exclusividad humana.
Viven las moscas, las plantas, los peces...la vida es un ciclo y hay que entenderlo. Morir es simplemente dormir y no despertar.
La gente que más se aferra a la vida son los que están seguros que les espera un paraíso eterno. ¡que contradicción tan rara !


----------



## eminentemente técnico (12 Jul 2017)

Entonces que has pensado para cuando tengas problemas de salud? sobredosis de fármacos o tirarte por un puente? Te recomiendo lo último, es rápido y entretienes a la gente con el show.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Jul 2017)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Pseudo-sabias palabras de alguien que todavia no ha aprendido mucho de la vida.
> 
> Se nota que nunca has tocado cierto fondo, y si lo has hecho, no demuestras ser muy inteligente con esa filosofía de vida.



La eutanasia y la eugenesia son los temas más importantes que tiene que tratar la sociedad y no se atreve. La terrible agonía que obligan a vivir a tanta gente en la fase final de su vida ( y a sus familiares ) , solo se puede justificar por el tremendo negocio que hay detrás de las farmacéuticas y los hospitales. A lo largo de la historia muchas sociedades supieron ver llegar el momento de dejar la vida. Aferrarse bajo cualquier circunstancia es simplemente alargar un tormento sin sentido.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Jul 2017)

cuando llega la decrepitud , una enfermedad terminal, alargar el tiempo de sufrimiento no tiene sentido. Es preferible irse. Sin la menor duda. quizás este tema TAN TABÚ que nadie se atreve a afrontar, por si hay una desvandada

---------- Post added 13-jul-2017 at 02:57 ----------

... y dijo el filósofo.. "da igual vivir que morir" y le preguntaron, ¿ y tú porqué no te mueres ? y respondió.... 
- porque da igual


----------



## common sense (13 Jul 2017)

Se ahorra para dejar de trabajar, chicos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Jul 2017)

common sense dijo:


> Se ahorra para dejar de trabajar, chicos.



nunca llega ese día. 
La sociedad busca fórmulas para que el habitante de un país , no llegue a acumular riqueza suficiente para no ser productivo.
Es decir, aunque la productividad se ha multiplicado por muchísimo en los últimos 30 años, nuestros padres tenían una vida más desahogada que nosotros. Y las mujeres podían permanecer en casa sin hacer nada.
Ahora trabajan los dos, tienen un solo hijo, y no llegan a fin de mes .
Por otra parte si alguien ha tenido un golpe de suerte como recibir una herencia, una lotería, o haber vendido un piso con fuertes plusvalías en la época de la estafa, pensará que es tan afortunado, que no se irá al campo a ver nacer la hierba. Invertirá todo su excedente en algo que le arruinará.


----------



## common sense (13 Jul 2017)

ataraxio dijo:


> nunca llega ese día.
> La sociedad busca fórmulas para que el habitante de un país , no llegue a acumular riqueza suficiente para no ser productivo.
> Es decir, aunque la productividad se ha multiplicado por muchísimo en los últimos 30 años, nuestros padres tenían una vida más desahogada que nosotros. Y las mujeres podían permanecer en casa sin hacer nada.
> Ahora trabajan los dos, tienen un solo hijo, y no llegan a fin de mes .
> Por otra parte si alguien ha tenido un golpe de suerte como recibir una herencia, una lotería, o haber vendido un piso con fuertes plusvalías en la época de la estafa, pensará que es tan afortunado, que no se irá al campo a ver nacer la hierba. Invertirá todo su excedente en algo que le arruinará.



Hay mas oportunidades que nunca, conozco multitud de casos, que a partir de los 40 y tantos se han dedicado a la gran vida, despues de alcanzar la independencia financiera.

Todos tienen una cosa en comun siempre vieron el vaso medio lleno.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 2827 (13 Jul 2017)

Si no tienes hijos, llegar al hoyo a 0 es lo ideal, si tienes hijos es también razonable aspirar a dejarles algo, al fin y al cabo, si careces de contactos , dejar una herencia, es prácticamente la única forma de ayudar a tus hijos , una vez derroido el ascensor social por méritos académicos y laborales. 

En el caso de que no tengas hijos ó no te de la gana de dejarles nada ( que también es lícito ) el problemilla radica en que no sabemos cuando vamos a cascar (ni ganas de saberlo , hoyja) 

Lo que sí sabemos es que los menores de 45 años no vamos ni a oler las pesiones públicas. Y que la esperanza de vida actualmente está en uno 85 años. Así que si quieres dejar de remar con 65 y vivir jubilado 20 años con dignidad, hay que llegar a los 65 con por lo menos 500.000 lereles ... ( 25.000 euros al año ) 

Si yo tuviera ya esa cifra, me puliría mensualmente todo lo que pillara y viviría de puta madre. *Si yo supiera que voy a trabajar, ganando lo que gano ahora ó mas, hasta los 65 y que luego tengo garantizada una pensión por el 80 % ó mas de mi base de cotización*, con tener un colchoncillo de 50.000 € me conformaría, el resto me lo puliría y viviría de puta madre. 

Y si supiera que me voy a morir dentro de 1 año, pues trataría de pulirmelo todo pero igual como que se me quitarían las ganas . 

Lo que resalto en negrita, que hoy suena a ciencia ficción, eran las " condiciones de contorno " normales para cualquier trabajador cuarenton en los años 70 y 80 . 
Por eso dicha generación vivió tan bien, porque no solo tenían mejores salarios respecto de los productos básicos, sino porque vivieron con tranquilidad y esperanza en el futuro y el que quiso, pudo disfrutar a tope de sus sueldos.

---------- Post added 13-jul-2017 at 14:52 ----------




eminentemente técnico dijo:


> Hay casos y casos. A Muchos ahorradores nos compensa la seguridad y tranquilidad de tener ahorros antes que derrochar en cosas que no nos aportan nada. Somos felices sin lujos.
> 
> Un ejemplo: *El mismo servicio me hace un coche de 15.000 que uno de 30.000 aun pudiendolos pagar.* O vacaciones (prefiero recorrer España gastando 1000 euros que irme a Punta Cana o Thailandia costando 3000)
> 
> ...




Si lo piensas el mismo servicio que un coche de 15.000 te lo hace uno de 12.000 . Hay que comprar el coche mas barato que tenga lo mínimo imprescindible para tus necesidades, cada euro por encima de eso es quemar el dinero.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Jul 2017)

alarife dijo:


> Si no tienes hijos, llegar al hoyo a 0 es lo ideal, si tienes hijos es también razonable aspirar a dejarles algo, al fin y al cabo, si careces de contactos , dejar una herencia, es prácticamente la única forma de ayudar a tus hijos , una vez derroido el ascensor social por méritos académicos y laborales.
> 
> En el caso de que no tengas hijos ó no te de la gana de dejarles nada ( que también es lícito ) el problemilla radica en que no sabemos cuando vamos a cascar (ni ganas de saberlo , hoyja)
> 
> ...



esa mentalidad absurda y oportunista, lleva a silogismos falsos y a la toma de malas decisiones. No siempre lo más barato es lo más adecuado. Tampoco tiene mérito renunciar a bienes y servicios que te pueden hacer una vida más gratificante, y autoconvencerse que vivir como un miserable es buena idea. Esa mentalidad oportunista lleva también a tomar decisiones equivocadas siempre pensando en la ganancia.. por ejemplo los que compraron el piso convencidos de que generaría unas plusvalías. Estaban tan seguros de su inteligencia que tardan más tiempo en comparar y elegir un bote de aceitunas en el carrefour, del que tardaron en firmar la hipoteca que les ha arruinado.

---------- Post added 13-jul-2017 at 16:48 ----------

los profesionales que han conseguido generar dinero gracias a su talento y a su capacidad, aún teniendo dinero de sobra, cuesta mucho decir que no.


----------



## delarosa (13 Jul 2017)

ataraxio dijo:


> esa mentalidad absurda y oportunista, lleva a silogismos falsos y a la toma de malas decisiones. No siempre lo más barato es lo más adecuado. Tampoco tiene mérito renunciar a bienes y servicios que te pueden hacer una vida más gratificante, y autoconvencerse que vivir como un miserable es buena idea. Esa mentalidad oportunista lleva también a tomar decisiones equivocadas siempre pensando en la ganancia.. por ejemplo los que compraron el piso convencidos de que generaría unas plusvalías. Estaban tan seguros de su inteligencia que tardan más tiempo en comparar y elegir un bote de aceitunas en el carrefour, del que tardaron en firmar la hipoteca que les ha arruinado.
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-jul-2017 at 16:48 ----------
> 
> los profesionales que han conseguido generar dinero gracias a su talento y a su capacidad, aún teniendo dinero de sobra, cuesta mucho decir que no.



Un coche es una compra importante, y la verdad que sin poder pasar de 120kmh, un coche de 12000 ya te vale, los hay muy buenos a esos precios, está claro que darle tres vueltas al super pensando en que te vas a arruinar si te llevas el bote de aceitunas que cuesta 10 céntimos más caro, es una estupidez.


----------



## ajrf (13 Jul 2017)

El dia que ocurra algo malo (que en este foro cualquier día es el advenimiento de un mad-max), lo va a lamentar (no tanto si lo ahorrado es en dinero fiat -que no tiene ningún valor real-)


----------



## Gonzalor (13 Jul 2017)

Mi problema es que NO SÉ EN QUÉ GASTAR EL DINERO. Tengo todas mis necesidades cubiertas y no hay nada que pueda proporcionarme tanta satisfacción adicional como para gastar dinero en ello.
Conclusión: todo lo que me sobra lo invierto o lo ahorro para pagarle a mis hijos los mejores estudios que pueda, y si la palmo dejándoles un montón de pasta, pues mejor para ellos.
Gastar mucho dinero NO TE DA FELICIDAD, en cambio carecer de él cuando te hace falta TE LA PUEDE QUITAR TODA.

---------- Post added 13-jul-2017 at 17:26 ----------




common sense dijo:


> Se ahorra para dejar de trabajar, chicos.



¿Y si resulta que te gusta tu trabajo?


----------



## common sense (13 Jul 2017)

gonzalor dijo:


> ¿Y si resulta que te gusta tu trabajo?



Entonces no lo llames asi. Tu tienes una aficion por la que te dan un sueldo y lo harias gratis.


----------



## Gonzalor (13 Jul 2017)

common sense dijo:


> Entonces no lo llames asi. Tu tienes una aficion por la que te dan un sueldo y lo harias gratis.



Me gusta mi trabajo, pero no tanto


----------



## 시켈 ! (13 Jul 2017)

ataraxio dijo:


> nada te garantiza que mañana puedas seguir vivo. Otros lo gastarán por ti. El gran engaño de la sociedad es hacer creer a la gente que va a llegar a los 90 años. Quizás si hay un pringado por encima de cualquier otro es el que se muere a los 65, después de cotizar toda la vida... y son muchos.
> Antes a la gente le ponían " zanahoria del burro " de un paraíso después de la muerte, aunque era absurdo y descabellado alguna gente lo creía.. .ah !!! ¿ como ? que todavía hay gente que lo cree ?



Claro. Y así tenemos a consumistas que gastan y se endeudan por encima de sus posibilidades. Luego viene una crisis y encima pretenden que los demás les ayuden. 

Comparar la anorexia con lo de ahorrar dinero me parece comparar churras con merinas.


----------



## delarosa (13 Jul 2017)

gonzalor dijo:


> Mi problema es que NO SÉ EN QUÉ GASTAR EL DINERO. Tengo todas mis necesidades cubiertas y no hay nada que pueda proporcionarme tanta satisfacción adicional como para gastar dinero en ello.
> Conclusión: todo lo que me sobra lo invierto o lo ahorro para pagarle a mis hijos los mejores estudios que pueda, y si la palmo dejándoles un montón de pasta, pues mejor para ellos.
> Gastar mucho dinero NO TE DA FELICIDAD, en cambio carecer de él cuando te hace falta TE LA PUEDE QUITAR TODA.
> 
> ...



Amén!!!!!!


----------



## Cetero (13 Jul 2017)

ataraxio dijo:


> EL FUTURO, es una proyección mental de las ilusiones y ansiedades de cada uno, según su forma de ser. Pero el futuro no existe y es impredecible . La gente que hizo cábalas hace 20 años, no acertó ni una. Los planes tienen que ser a muy corto plazo. Lo habitual además es que la estrategia de los bancos consista en sacarle la pasta al ahorrador, porque sabe que tampoco la usará nunca. ( preferentes, acciones e infinidad de productos tóxicos ) Inevitablemente para que alguien pueda ganar algo en un producto bancario es a costa de otro que ha perdido.



Del libro Antifragil, de Nassim Taleb:


> Si tenemos dinero de más en el banco (además de reservas de bienes comerciables en el sótano como latas de fiambres, botes de garbanzos y lingotes de oro), no nos hace falta saber con precisión qué suceso va a provocar problemas graves. Podría ser una guerra, una revolución, un terremoto, una recesión, una epidemia, un ataque terrorista, la secesión del estado de Nueva Jersey, cualquier cosa. No nos hace falta predecir mucho a diferencia de quienes se encuentran en la situación contraria, es decir, endeudados. Estas personas, a causa de su fragilidad, necesitan predecir con muchísima más exactitud.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Jul 2017)

gonzalor dijo:


> Mi problema es que NO SÉ EN QUÉ GASTAR EL DINERO. Tengo todas mis necesidades cubiertas y no hay nada que pueda proporcionarme tanta satisfacción adicional como para gastar dinero en ello.
> Conclusión: todo lo que me sobra lo invierto o lo ahorro para pagarle a mis hijos los mejores estudios que pueda, y si la palmo dejándoles un montón de pasta, pues mejor para ellos.
> Gastar mucho dinero NO TE DA FELICIDAD, en cambio carecer de él cuando te hace falta TE LA PUEDE QUITAR TODA.
> 
> ...



Saber gestionar el dinero, no significa guardarlo en una caja sin fondo. Es utilizar esos " vales para bienes y servicios " a los que tu renuncias y delegas en otros para que si lo disfruten ellos. Probablemente una educación muy austera o...me remito al título de este hilo.

---------- Post added 13-jul-2017 at 20:46 ----------




Cetero dijo:


> Del libro Antifragil, de Nassim Taleb:



si cae una bomba en el edificio de un ahorrador y un consumidor, da igual cuanto dinero tengan ambos en el banco. POR MUCHO QUE AHORRES, NADA NI NADIE, TE PUEDE GARANTIZAR QUE MAÑANA SIGAS VIVO.

---------- Post added 13-jul-2017 at 20:50 ----------

CONSUMIR ES GENERAR RIQUEZA. La india y china están saliendo de la pobreza extrema, gracias al consumo, que genera trabajo y riqueza. Ya Ford, el que inventó fabricar los coches en cadena, ofreció comprar un coche a los empleados de sus fábricas ( un lujo inimaginable en aquellos tiempos ) , para estimular la economía, generar trabajo y darles motivaciones al dinero que ganaban.
Los peores, los vomitivos que merecían deportarles a un desierto, son los que no gastan nada, y sin embargo pretenden un sueldo alto por su trabajo o el producto que ofrece.


----------



## Eremita (14 Jul 2017)

Justificando el próximo pedido de cuentas de cristal al haliespress, imprescindibles para ser feliz.

---------- Post added 14-jul-2017 at 20:48 ----------




perezm0477 dijo:


> mi hermana me riñó por tirar un vaso de agua comprada, que hay que guardarla que es agua comprada y cuesta dinero



Un tuareg te habría matado.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Jul 2017)

pues mira me he comprado la última GOPRO y las gafas samsumg gear vr... nos lo estamos pasando genial. unas risas y unos recuerdos maravillosos. por unos cuantos euros .. tu sigue en tu casa , abanicándote con tu cartilla llena de números.

ahora más que nunca, se puede acceder a productos tecnológicos que son un sueño de ciencia ficción. Renunciar a todo eso es de bobos. Daros cuenta que Tim Cook, es el actual director ejecutivo de Apple Inc. NO TIENE UN IPHONE, mejor que el de un adolescente. Donald trump se le ve en las fotos con un samsumg. Es decir, que no hace falta ser poderoso ni multimillonario para tener tecnología asombrosa que facilitan mucho la vida y da muchas satisfacciones


----------



## yukito (15 Jul 2017)

ataraxio en #65 

Donde dices:

CONSUMIR ES GENERAR RIQUEZA


Lo que hizo Ford fue cambiar la perspectiva hacia el trabajador que fuera fijo y que no cambiara. Para ello, al tedio de realizar operaciones mecánicas durante largas horas, se le propuso al trabajador incrementar el sueldo hasta los cinco dolares. Ningun otro lo hacia de esa forma asi que se convertio en una buena llamada a nuevos obreros. Cierto que esos $5 seguramente iría a parar en la compra de un ford. Ford no ofrecia la compra de coches para sus empleados. Los empleados se crujian el lomo para conseguir la cantidad que otros no daban por aquella epoca.

Peor era FORD y otros opulentes alrededor que hacen lo mismo. Ahorran! Sin ahorro no puedes hacer nada!

Existe una historia sobre empleados y tickets de guarderias, en las que por no consumir los tickets al final nadie se iba de fiesta. Algo que la colectividad podria estar consiguiendo ventajas; sociabilizar, divertirse, etc. al final se amargan en casa haciendo punto.

En parte hay razon que hay que consumir. Todo el mundo consume si o si. Aunque en proporcion a tu poder adquisitivo. El ahorro es bueno, pero tienes razon, puede llegar a haber problemas psicologicos cuando tu dia a dia sacar la cartera te escueza.


----------



## Vigilante (15 Jul 2017)

ataraxio dijo:


> Aunque se disfrace de sentido común y busque todos los razonamientos posibles, un ahorrador crea en su mente una serie de silogismos falsos que le lleva a tomar decisiones equivocadas sobre su vida y sus recursos. Cualquier persona que muera dejando una herencia ha hecho un nefasto cálculo sobre su potencial de disfrutar de la vida sus recursos disponibles y el uso que ha hecho de ellos.
> Las personas con este problema conductual, nunca llegan a la meta para desamortizar lo acumulado. pueden tener una enfermedad terminal y siguen haciendo minuciosos cálculos para gastar lo menos posible.
> La disculpa más ridícula es dejar la herencia a los hijos. Conozco viejos tacaños que no tienen familiares y son más agarrados que la puerta de un submarino.
> Menos mal que ya no se pueden llevar los ahorros, como los faraones en las pirámides, si no lo harían también.
> La persona intenta razonar un impulso natural que le hace sentir bien. Probablemente heredado de sus antepasados agricultores que aunque pasaran hambre tenían que guardar la simiente para plantar en primavera. Los descendientes de cazadores recolectores, se lo gastan todo ya y lo del vecino si pueden, puesto que la carne o se comía en el día o se pudría. Los comportamientos se heredan de la misma manera que las diferentes razas de perros se comportan muy diferente ante el mismo estímulo.



Basura de texto. 
Cuando crezcas comprenderás estas cosas.


----------



## un pringao (15 Jul 2017)

Y pa que quieres un coche mas grande? pa que te lo roben, pa tener que lavarlo mas veces, pa que el taller te saque mas los cuartos, pa que el seguro te cobre mas por nada, eso es hacer el primo.

Pa que quieres una casa mas grande? pa barrer y fregar mas, pa que te lo limpie una criada y se deje la puerta abierta y te roben, como le ha pasado a un fiscal, tio se vive mas tranquilo viviendo con lo justo.

Pa que quieres un reloj de oro u titanio, eso pesa en la muñeca y no te hace falta pa mirar la hora, ya lo tienes en el movil, solo vale pa que te roben, primero te hostian y luego te piden el numero de la tarjeta credito.

Se vive mas tranquilo con un coche viejo que nadie te lo va a robar, con una casita de la que solo te van a robar la tele, y no llevando mas de 20 euros en el bolsillo, te da pa tomar unas cervezas y si alguien te atraca se los das y te quedas tan tranquilo.

Los coches y las casas grandes pa los envidiosos y los que compiten por tener la polla mas grande.

Mira Cristiano Ronaldo, 20 coches de lujo, una casa de la hostia, paga un paston a Hacienda y todavia le denuncia pa sacarle mas, eso es un chantaje porque dañan su imagen y Nike le retira su patrocinio, con lo que paga pa no ir a juicio aunque sea injusto.

Sabes cuanto paga CR por el seguro de un Ferrari al año? con eso te compras un coche, CR se deja una fortuna al año en asegurar 20 coches de lujo, invierte en hoteles, paga a Hacienda hasta por los derechos de imagen de fuera de España, y todavia le buscan pa sacarle mas, eso es hacer el tonto.

A CR le paro la poli en la Castellana pa freirle a multas y la gente desde la acera insultandole, ser rico es hacer el tonto porque todo el mundo solo quiere sacarte el dinero.
Y encima le llaman maricon, que lo es, pero a nadie le gusta que le insulten.

Tu quieres ser rico y tener una casa de lujo? paga una criada pa que te lo limpie, paga un jardinero, paga una cocinera, paga securatas, paga un paston de seguro, te dejas una fortuna.

Y que te roben a hostias en tu casa como a Jose Luis Moreno y tengas que dormir con una pistola en la mesita de la habitacion, pos menuda mierda ser rico.


----------



## Gonzalor (15 Jul 2017)

un pringao dijo:


> Y pa que quieres un coche mas grande? pa que te lo roben, pa tener que lavarlo mas veces, pa que el taller te saque mas los cuartos, pa que el seguro te cobre mas por nada, eso es hacer el primo.
> 
> Pa que quieres una casa mas grande? pa barrer y fregar mas, pa que te lo limpie una criada y se deje la puerta abierta y te roben, como le ha pasado a un fiscal, tio se vive mas tranquilo viviendo con lo justo.
> 
> ...



Mis diez. Bien dicen que no es más rico el que más tiene sino el que menos necesita. Y sí no hacer ostentación es la mejor medida de seguridad posible, no es infalible pero permite vivir mucho más tranquilo.


----------



## Amstrad (15 Jul 2017)

un pringao dijo:


> Y pa que quieres un coche mas grande? pa que te lo roben, pa tener que lavarlo mas veces, pa que el taller te saque mas los cuartos, pa que el seguro te cobre mas por nada, eso es hacer el primo.
> 
> Pa que quieres una casa mas grande? pa barrer y fregar mas, pa que te lo limpie una criada y se deje la puerta abierta y te roben, como le ha pasado a un fiscal, tio se vive mas tranquilo viviendo con lo justo.
> 
> ...



Joder dónde vives tú, en Caracas o que?


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Jul 2017)

No es derrochar, ni gastar sin control. 
Es INVERTIR, el potencial de riqueza que generas, en calidad de vida y con tu consumo, aumentar la calidad de vida de los demás que venden su producto.
Si te cortas el pelo en casa, el peluquero no puede llevar el coche al taller. 
Lo que es una PSICOPATOLOGÍA, es guardar todo , solo por el hecho de no gastar, sin ningún fin concreto, o renunciar a necesidades básicas por seguir acumulando.
Es también paradójico que mucha gente hayan apostado todo a una carta a un bien de consumo que es la vivienda, y que entre que están trabajando y durmiendo, apenas disfrutan, y que restrinjan todo lo demás de manera extrema.


----------



## Gonzalor (15 Jul 2017)

ataraxio dijo:


> *No es derrochar, ni gastar sin control.
> Es INVERTIR, el potencial de riqueza que generas, en calidad de vida y con tu consumo, aumentar la calidad de vida de los demás que venden su producto.*
> Si te cortas el pelo en casa, el peluquero no puede llevar el coche al taller.
> Lo que es una PSICOPATOLOGÍA, es guardar todo , solo por el hecho de no gastar, sin ningún fin concreto, o renunciar a necesidades básicas por seguir acumulando.
> Es también paradójico que mucha gente hayan apostado todo a una carta a un bien de consumo que es la vivienda, y que entre que están trabajando y durmiendo, apenas disfrutan, y que restrinjan todo lo demás de manera extrema.



Vamos, que tienes una tiendecita y no te llega para pagar el alquiler del local.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Jul 2017)

gonzalor dijo:


> Vamos, que tienes una tiendecita y no te llega para pagar el alquiler del local.



todo el mundo tiene una tiendecita. Hasta los grandes bancos y las empresas más importantes, de vez en cuando van a la quiebra y echan a todos los ufanos que creían que tenían el sueldo asegurado de por vida. Por otra parte, no hay vida más miserable que ser funcionario. Enganchado de por vida a un avatar que le han impuesto, sin probar que es posible que hubiese tenido otras opciones , además de calentar la silla durante toda su existencia.


----------



## Mono Artico (15 Jul 2017)

Cuando se es financieramente independiente es cuando se puede gastar alegremente, no antes. La prioridad de todo trabajador debe ser invertir sus ahorros hasta conseguir rentas pasivas que cubran todos sus gastos básicos, y aún así, comprar por comprar no hace a la gente más feliz, la felicidad de comprar una tele dura quizá el primer día luego te acostumbras. 

Las sociedades que más ahorran e invierten son las más prósperas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Jul 2017)

Mono Artico dijo:


> Cuando se es financieramente independiente es cuando se puede gastar alegremente, no antes. La prioridad de todo trabajador debe ser invertir sus ahorros hasta conseguir rentas pasivas que cubran todos sus gastos básicos, y aún así, comprar por comprar no hace a la gente más feliz, la felicidad de comprar una tele dura quizá el primer día luego te acostumbras.
> 
> Las sociedades que más ahorran e invierten son las más prósperas.



JAJAJAJAAJAJAJAAJJJJAJA .. .llevo toda la vida viendo a gente con rentas pasivas trabajando como locos para acaparar más , en su infinita locura de tener más dinero en vez de disfrutar las cosas que se pueden comprar con él. TIO GILITO, QUE ERES UN TIO GILITO


----------



## Abner (16 Jul 2017)

El ahorro no existe, es una entelequia, la gente no entiende que el ahorro más allá de pasar un invierno es materialmente imposible, no se pueden ahorrar naranjas verduras y carne para pasar.tu jubilación. Cuando alguien tiene superávit otro tiene déficit, con lo que el ahorro en dinero no es más que contrato social oculto en el que tú le das a alguien de más a cambio de que ese alguien te de de más en el futuro. Pero para eso, el.ahorrador debe querer lo que sea que le vaya a ofrecer el deficitario en el futuro, y no acaparar. El dinero, es de por sí psicológico. Antes de él solo había el trueque, por tanto, el ahorro no era posible, si tú vendias algo era necesariamente a cambio de otra cosa que la persona a la que vendias te pudiese dar. La introducción del dinero para facilitar el intercambio introdujo sin embargo la posibilidad de la delación indefinida de la compra, una distorsión del.funcionamiento del ecosistema natural del mercado. Los intereses y la inflación están para fomentar que no haya acaparamiento del.mismo y pierda por tanto su utilidad.como medio de intercambio.

Pero claro, ésta verdad es difícil de aceptar para el pensamiento del.ahorrador que piensa que ahorrando así asegura su futuro. Un pensamiento estúpido, de nada te sirve todo el ahorro del.mundo en tu jubilación si nadie produce las frutas y verduras y demás bienes y servicios necesarios para sobrevivir. Pero es difícil aceptar que tu destino no está en tus manos con todo tu dinero, que todo lo que tienes no es más que la ilusión de control, en un sistema que te permite tener esa ilusión.

Seguid ilusos ahorradores, seguid ilusos gastones que asumen que la riqueza es imprimir dinero. La triste realidad es que ganarás el pan con el sudor de tu frente, y tu pensión de tu retiro no es más que una evolución de la caridad tribal de hijos a padres en la que los ancianos creen que es que lo ahorraron y se lo merecen. Ja. 

Puro engaño.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Abner (16 Jul 2017)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Al leerte tengo la sensación de que no sabes de lo que hablas.
> 
> Siempre ha existido el oro, la plata,las tierras...
> 
> Decir que "Antes de él (dinero) solo había el trueque, por tanto, el ahorro no era posible" es hablar sin conocimiento de cómo son las cosas y de cómo eran antes.



Yo era igual que tú, austríaco hasta la médula, hasta que me di cuenta de que el.mercado es un ecosistema, y como tal es un ciclo cerrado. La inmovilización del dinero ocasiona que el ciclo no se cierre, y como todo ecosistema no cerrado, se destruye.

Como los ecosistemas que vienen en una bola de cristal, con una quisquilla, corales y algas. La quisquilla no va a ser más rica porque deje de cagar o deje de comer, lo único que consigue es matar a todo el ecosistema.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 16-jul-2017 at 09:36 ----------




paraisofiscal dijo:


> Al leerte tengo la sensación de que no sabes de lo que hablas.
> 
> Siempre ha existido el oro, la plata,las tierras...
> 
> Decir que "Antes de él (dinero) solo había el trueque, por tanto, el ahorro no era posible" es hablar sin conocimiento de cómo son las cosas y de cómo eran antes.



Por cierto, el oro y la plata son dinero, se usaban como un elemento intermedio en el trueque para facilitar la transacción, pero dado que el oro y la plata, al contrario que la fruta y la carne no se estropean, es lo que ocasionó que surgiera el pensamiento mágico de que ahorrar es posible.

Y la tierra solo sirve de algo si se trabaja, no es una forma de ahorro.


Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mono Artico (16 Jul 2017)

ataraxio dijo:


> JAJAJAJAAJAJAJAAJJJJAJA .. .llevo toda la vida viendo a gente con rentas pasivas trabajando como locos para acaparar más , en su infinita locura de tener más dinero en vez de disfrutar las cosas que se pueden comprar con él. TIO GILITO, QUE ERES UN TIO GILITO



Fúndete toda la pasta en gadgets para asegurarte el tener que trabajar hasta los 70 años, y por supuesto, si te quedas sin trabajo ve a llorar a papa estado una paguita para seguir comprando cosas que no necesitas. Eso de ahorrar e invertir es de malvados capitalistas con sombrero de copa que nos odian a todos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Jul 2017)

ABNER, me ha gustado lo que has dicho. Efectivamente, el sistema está pensado para hacer del individuo alguien productivo, no un parásito que deambule por el mundo ( 
" cuando el demonio no tiene nada que hacer , mata moscas con el rabo ") A la gente hay que tenerla ocupada. Ya en el antiguo Egipto, cuando las buenas cosechas de trigo eran suficiente para alimentar a toda la población, se inventaban obras públicas ( pirámides ) para que la gente no se matase entre ellos. Cada país tiene calculado el sueldo medio en base a los gastos medios , para que las familias se queden a cero cada mes y tengan que seguir en la noria. MUCHOS INGENIEROS DE GOOGLE, DEJARON IMPORTANTES PROYECTOS A MEDIAS Y SE FUERON DE LA COMPAÑÍA , PORQUE LES DIERON UNOS SUELDOS TAN ALTOS QUE YA NO ESTABAN MOTIVADOS PARA MADRUGAR.

---------- Post added 17-jul-2017 at 00:48 ----------

Los trabajadores de Google cobran tanto que terminan yéndose - ComputerHoy.com

Trabajar en Silicon Valley prácticamente garantiza unos buenos ingresos mensuales, aunque todo depende de qué puesto ocupes y en qué empresa. Uno de los mejor pagados es el de experto en coches autónomos, concretamente en Google. Sus trabajadores tienen sueldos tan altos que terminan dejando la empresa.

Esta dinámica se ha convertido en un problema para la compañía, que ve constantemente marcharse a sus mejores empleados. Estos, con los ahorros que han conseguido, comienzan sus propios proyectos o directamente se retiran a disfrutar de unas largas vacaciones. Es uno de los motivos por los que el coche autónomo de Google se está retrasando.

---------- Post added 17-jul-2017 at 00:50 ----------

Los genios del coche autónomo de Google dimiten porque el proyecto les ha hecho ricos


----------



## Ryder (4 Dic 2018)

El op sabe de lo que habla... me ha gustado mucho su versión de la vida y manejo del dinero


----------



## MIP (4 Dic 2018)

Comer es una necesidad ineludible.

Gastar y consumir es una opción.


----------



## Ryder (5 Dic 2018)

MIP dijo:


> Comer es una necesidad ineludible.
> 
> Gastar y consumir es una opción.



sin duda... pero es una erronea estrategia de vida el no gastar o aunque sea donar y convertirte en un benefactor / mecenas con prestigio en vida y quedar como un ávaro en muerte ...

hay muchos casos de viejos que se mueren "demasiado ricos" y no les queria o se preocupaban por ellos apenas ni sus propios herederos (que luego se pelean entre ellos para coger mas cacho del pastel), me parece tristisimo eso.


----------



## sikBCN (12 Dic 2018)

Por fin un hilo decente.

A ver señores la clave es el termino medio, ni ser un puto mano abierta ni un miserable tacaño.

Yo soy un gran ahorrador y austero por naturaleza,pero me compro ropa buena y de marca , salgo a cenar un par de veces al mes mínimo y viajo varios meses al año.

Pero claro suelo comprar barato en general todo, la ropa elegante y de marca en mis viajes( países q son más baratos que España) o en rebajas porjemplo.

Son trucos para estirar el dinero, PJ estoy esperando a rebajas para pillarme unas RayBan que me saldrán por 100-120€... Si las comprará ahora 200€... Se llama inteligencia financiera que está casada con independencia financiera.

Saludos y a seguir debatiendo, comportaros y no seáis catalaNazis.


----------



## tobias (12 Dic 2018)

no comer es negativo para la salud, gastar poco hasta puede ser positivo


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Dic 2018)

- No se " PRE- OCUPEN " tanto por acumular cosas. 
- Si no tiene hijos todo su patrimonio será regalado a una familia musulmana en pocos años.
- Usted ha esclavizado su tiempo de vida para el islam.
- El futuro solo está en su mente, demasiada imaginación. Proyéctese en el presente.
- Los planes a largo plazo nunca funcionan y menos en el mundo actual.







SOLO NECESITAMOS COMER


----------



## Paisdemierda (12 Dic 2018)

Y el ostiador pudiendo darte de ostias no te da. Que puedas hacerlo, no significa que debas hacerlo.


----------



## sikBCN (12 Dic 2018)

Estoy deacuerdo en todo lo que dices... pero gastar disfrutando el 75% del sueldo no es mala idea... Un colchón viene bien... No entiendo como la gente puede vivir sin "llegar a final de mes"... Debe ser aterrador...


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Dic 2018)

quizás la síntesis sería adaptar el esfuerzo por conseguir recursos, con las necesidades que tiene uno mismo.
No es lo mismo un pobre hombre divorciado que está pagando la hipoteca, más su piso compartido y la manutención de sus 3 hijos, que un soltero que ha heredado el piso de sus padres y tiene inquietudes intelectuales.

Creo sinceramente que morirte con dinero ahorrado es un fracaso en la vida. Lo único que hay que dejar en este mundo , son deudas.


----------



## sepultada en guano (12 Dic 2018)

ataraxio dijo:


> Lo único que hay que dejar en este mundo , son deudas.



*Papá hijoputaaaaaaa * :´´´´(


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Dic 2018)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> *Papá hijoputaaaaaaa * :´´´´(



los padres no ahorran dinero para dejárselo a los hijos. Si pudiesen se lo llevarían al otro mundo, o harían una pirámide como los faraones de Egipto.
Nadie es tan viejo como no para vivir un año más .
El acumulador nunca piensa que va a morir.
Incluso un enfermo de cáncer terminal se aferra a la idea de que el último día en el último suspiro alguien venga con un remedio milagroso.

la gente que acumula bienes sigue un patrón de comportamiento instintivo o aprendido que no tiene ningún fin concreto.
Lo que le provoca dopamina es la sensación de acumular, es un " síndrome de Diógenes del dinero " , no lo que puedes hacer con él. 
Otros coleccionan música.
Conozco a gente que tiene varios discos duros llenos de canciones y películas que tendría que volver a vivir para ver y oír todo eso acumulado.


----------



## sepultada en guano (12 Dic 2018)

ataraxio dijo:


> los padres no ahorran dinero para dejárselo a los hijos. Si pudiesen se lo llevarían al otro mundo, o harían una pirámide como los faraones de Egipto.
> Nadie es tan viejo como no para vivir un año más .
> El acumulador nunca piensa que va a morir.
> Incluso un enfermo de cáncer terminal se aferra a la idea de que el último día en el último suspiro alguien venga con un remedio milagroso.
> ...



Bueno, también hay mucho temor a verte viejo y pobre.
Con pasta, al menos, puedes comprar servicios que te satisfagan.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Dic 2018)

¿ para qué se quiere vivir si no se disfruta de la vida ¿?
hay que vivir cuando hay que vivir y no tener miedo a la muerte cuando toque. 
Tener un decrépita existencia no es una meta en la vida.

Cada vez más gente, di ha conseguido ahorrar un dinerito a los 50 años, decide retirarse sin importarle lo que marquen las pautas sociales . 
El esquema dual cielo / infierno , ha sido aprovechado por el sistema para asustar a los tontos : 
- SI ERES BUENO Y COTIZAS TODA LA VIDA , TENDRÁS UNA JUBILACIÓN
- SI ERES MALO Y NO COTIZAS TENDRÁS UNA PENOSA VEJEZ MENDIGANDO POR LA CALLE. 

Todo mentira. todo ingeniería social.

Precisamente los viejos ahorradores, son los que viven miserablemente , como siempre han vivido.


----------



## Lord Vader (12 Dic 2018)

_Conozco a gente que tiene varios discos duros llenos de canciones y películas que tendría que volver a vivir para ver y oír todo eso acumulado._

Yo quiero una copia de ese disco duro!:XX::XX:


----------



## megamaxi (12 Dic 2018)

Vaya, un hilo como los de antes!

Sin Vox, sin Indepes, sin criptos, sin perspectiva de genero... había olvidado lo que se sentía al postear en un hilo así.

Creo que la virtud esta en el punto intermedio, no ser un adicto al ahorro, ni ser un manirroto.

No comprar nunca por postureo 
No comprar impulsivamente, si algo te interesa busca el descuento
Evitar prestamos personales y tarjetas de cto. Si no puedes pagar algo, espera a poder
Pagar la hipoteca rápidamente y con el máximo beneficio fiscal posible
Ten un colchón, digamos un año de gastos familiares netos.

A partir de ahí no obsesionarse
No busques ganar más a cualquier precio, es preferible simplemente organizarse
No estés constantemente contando tu dinero
Date un lujo, regala cosas, aprovecha el tiempo, haz lo que te guste


----------



## Intramuros (12 Dic 2018)

He conocido las dos situaciones, no llegar a fin de mes y ser ahorrador para tener un colchoncillo y te aseguro que vivo más tranquilo en ese segundo caso. Lo cual no quiere decir que no disfrute de la vida pero hay muchas cosas superficiales de las que se pueden prescindir y que se adquieren por pura vanidad, aunque me muera sin llegar a gastármelo todo la tranquilidad que me proporciona habrá elevado mi calidad de vida en cierto modo, con lo cual también lo doy por bien aprovechado.


----------



## Sink Opero (12 Dic 2018)

ataraxio dijo:


> Aunque se disfrace de sentido común y busque todos los razonamientos posibles, un ahorrador crea en su mente una serie de silogismos falsos que le lleva a tomar decisiones equivocadas sobre su vida y sus recursos. Cualquier persona que muera dejando una herencia ha hecho un nefasto cálculo sobre su potencial de disfrutar de la vida sus recursos disponibles y el uso que ha hecho de ellos.
> Las personas con este problema conductual, nunca llegan a la meta para desamortizar lo acumulado. pueden tener una enfermedad terminal y siguen haciendo minuciosos cálculos para gastar lo menos posible.
> La disculpa más ridícula es dejar la herencia a los hijos. Conozco viejos tacaños que no tienen familiares y son más agarrados que la puerta de un submarino.
> Menos mal que ya no se pueden llevar los ahorros, como los faraones en las pirámides, si no lo harían también.
> La persona intenta razonar un impulso natural que le hace sentir bien. Probablemente heredado de sus antepasados agricultores que aunque pasaran hambre tenían que guardar la simiente para plantar en primavera. Los descendientes de cazadores recolectores, se lo gastan todo ya y lo del vecino si pueden, puesto que la carne o se comía en el día o se pudría. Los comportamientos se heredan de la misma manera que las diferentes razas de perros se comportan muy diferente ante el mismo estímulo.



Y ese es uno de los motivos por los cuales los antepasados de uno pudieron haber sido ricos y tú ser pobre ahora.
Y al revés, porque aunque sean personas en extinción si que hay gente que piensa en dejar en un escaloncito más arriba a sus hijos, con la esperanza de que estos hagan lo mismo (otra cosa es lo que luego suceda).


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Dic 2018)

Sink Opero dijo:


> Y ese es uno de los motivos por los cuales los antepasados de uno pudieron haber sido ricos y tú ser pobre ahora.
> Y al revés, porque aunque sean personas en extinción si que hay gente que piensa en dejar en un escaloncito más arriba a sus hijos, con la esperanza de que estos hagan lo mismo (otra cosa es lo que luego suceda).



y dale. Tengo un tío ( un hermano de mi padre ) que ya tiene 80 años aunque él no lo crea.
Está casado con su alma gemela sin hijos, no sé cual de los dos es más tacaño.
Tiene muy buena pensión , vive en una buena casa de su propiedad, y además tiene un piso en la ciudad solo para dos o tres día al año. Ni lo alquila ni lo usa.

La enorme cantidad de dinero que ha acumulado en la vida no lo sabe ni él. 
A lo largo del tiempo siempre me he ido enterando de fiascos económicos , habitualmente estafas bancarias en las que siempre ha picado, desde aquellas acciones de TERRA y telefónica, de hace 20 años, hasta las preferentes actuales.
su obsesión por dar el pelotazo le ha comido buena parte de sus ahorros, aún así al ser tan miserables y privarse de todo, enseguida se volvían a recuperar.
Su austeridad es tan extrema, que desde llevar el móvil más barato del mercado hasta la misma ropa del año catapún . Verlo llegar a una boda con un blasier de los años 60 es de risa.
Ellos se han ido reforzando el uno al otro en esa manía y son tal para cual. 
Es capaz de andar kilómetros hasta otro barrio porque hay una frutería con los plátanos de oferta. Tienen anécdotas para escribir un libro , que se podía titular , " COMO VIVIR COMO UN PUTO MISERABLE Y LLEGAR A SER EL MÁS RICO DEL CEMENTERIO " .
Se enfadan conmigo cada vez que les insisto de ponerse al día en tecnología. Insistiendo que no lo necesitan. 
- Pero hombre ¿ de verdad no quieres una tele de plasma gigante 4K que solo cuesta 1.200 euros para ver los partidos de fútbol ?
ah no, que no tienen televisión por cable.
- ¿ no va siendo hora que tires la tele de culo que no la quieren ni los mendigos ? 

yo pensaba que no sabían disfrutar de la vida, que eran incapaces de convertir sus recursos en bienestar , hasta que me di cuenta que lo que realmente les hace felices , es NO GASTAR. 
Su reto y motivación es dar los rodeos que haga falta con tal de buscar la fórmula de obtener más o menos lo que necesitan sin tocar su colección de dinero imaginario. 
Mas de una vez le dije que el dinero que el pensaba que tenía, no existía , que realmente solo tenía unos números escritos en un papel, que todo el esfuerzo de su vida, lo estaban disfrutando otros.

Evidentemente lo que más me jode de todo esto, es que los que van a heredar son los sobrinos de su mujer.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (13 Dic 2018)

Venga aporto dos historias que vienen al pelo para el hilo, intento resumirlas.

Primera historia; 

Pariente de segunda linea, multimillonario, nunca sabremos cuanto dinero tenia, pisos por varias provincias, locales comerciales en los mejores sitios de dos provincias, un edificio entero era suyo, empezaron sin nada desde 0 pero el y su mujer lograron ser multimillonarios gracias a diferentes negocios muy simples, no los comentare pues nunca se sabe quien puede leerte.

Tenian tantisima pasta que segun me dicen trincaban mas de medio millon de pesetas de la epoca al mes solo de los intereses que les daba el banco por los plazos fijos, a esto sumar todos los alquileres que les pagaban de pisos, locales.....

El hombre con 90 años seguia con la obsesion de acumular dinero, siempre revisando sus cuentas, mi recuerdo de el es verlo en la mesa rodeado de papeles haciendo cuentas.

Su mujer con 80 años iba a tomar porculo de lejos si veia una oferta por ejemplo de latas de sardinas, melocotones o lo que fuera y venia cargada como una mula, en cierta ocasion que mi madre la reprendio esta le dijo Hija asi es como se hace el dinero.... ( no era su hija, la mujer era cariñosa )

Esta gente se daban 0 caprichos aun siendo ricos de cojones, solo acumular...... murieron ricos pero vivieron pobres.

Los hijos que tuvieron eran parecidos a los padres, muy parecidos, pero sus mujeres no.... si quereis saber que fue del dinero de estos dos ancianos que tanto trabajaron solo para ahorrar, el dinero que ellos no disfrutaron lo disfrutan las mujeres de los hijos, las madres y padres de las mujeres de los hijos, etc... sin contar con todo lo que habran perdido en preferentes y historias de esas, nos hemos enterado de alguna cosilla de estas.


Segunda historia.

Amigo con enfermedad seria, de un dia para otro podria caer, no se sabe si sobrevivira o no lo hara, muy joven, ronda los 25 años.

Patrimonio de 7 pisos en buen sitio alquilados a estudiantes, valor de cada piso de los 120000 a los 140000 aproximados. Practicamente todo su patrimonio viene de donaciones de los padres o de herencias de abuelos, es hijo unico y sus padres lo ponen todo a su nombre desde que empezo con esta enfermedad. Ademas con tantos pisos alquilados junta dinero para seguir comprando mas.

El sabe que en cualquier revision rutinaria le dicen que no tiene mas posibilidades de salvarse, va rezando cada vez que le toca una... segun me cuenta incluso se droga vivo un mes antes de ir a estas revisiones para no pensar.

No gasta el cabron ni un centimo.. solo piensa en el octavo piso y en cual sera el noveno una vez comprado el octavo.

Compra las ofertas de las cosas que van a caducar o comida de oferta para cobrarselo a la madre a precio normal, el mes pasado le llevo a la madre 6 jamones de oferta del carrefour... los padres saben que esta mal y lo dejan...

Que vamos a comer los amigos a algun sitio el no viene para no gastar, da igual que sea un sitio de 10 euros, no viene.

Que vienen 40 grados llendo por la calle y vamos a morir de calor y hay un quiosco con cocacola y agua fria, el prefiere morir de calor a comprarse una lata.

Que por fin un dia se anima a venir a comer a un bufett libre, el se lleva su cocacola escondida en una bolsa para no pedir bebida.

Que vamos de viaje a algun sitio, el normalmente no vendra, pero si viene imaginaros... mientras nosostros comemos en algun restaurante el se sienta en la acera de enfrente y se come una lata de atun, da igual si es un dia especial, comera atun para no gastar.

Puedo contaros cosas de este infinitamente y pensareis que es ficcion, tengo para un libro.


----------



## currito (13 Dic 2018)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Venga aporto dos historias que vienen al pelo para el hilo, intento resumirlas.
> 
> Primera historia;
> 
> ...



Sin ánimo de ofender, pero esta gente que vive con este ánsia de acumular, lo mejor que puede hacer es palmar.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Dic 2018)

currito dijo:


> Sin ánimo de ofender, pero esta gente que vive con este ánsia de acumular, lo mejor que puede hacer es palmar.



No hombre no. Lo mejor que pueden hacer es gastarlo. 


Deberíais saber, que como enfermedad mental que es, no se cambia a través del razonamiento lógico ni el convencimiento. Para que una persona de esas características cambie su pensamiento , necesita terapia psicologica cognitivo conductual. Necesita además medicarse. De la misma manera que una persona anoréxica, por muy bueno que esté el menú no se pondrá a comer a dos carrillos. Tan difícil como que un gordo zampón deje de hacerlo, que es otra enfermedad mental. 

La forma de ser una vez que se ha construido a través de las conexiones neuronales , es muy difícil de revertir el proceso, porque es algo físico. 
desaprender, reescribir por encima en el cerebro, es casi imposible. Nadie puede desaprender su idioma materno.


----------



## sikBCN (13 Dic 2018)

ataraxio dijo:


> quizás la síntesis sería adaptar el esfuerzo por conseguir recursos, con las necesidades que tiene uno mismo.
> No es lo mismo un pobre hombre divorciado que está pagando la hipoteca, más su piso compartido y la manutención de sus 3 hijos, que un soltero que ha heredado el piso de sus padres y tiene inquietudes intelectuales.
> 
> Creo sinceramente que morirte con dinero ahorrado es un fracaso en la vida. Lo único que hay que dejar en este mundo , son deudas.



Ya claro, pero como se hace eso?

nadie sabe cuando va a morir amigo 

---------- Post added 13-dic-2018 at 20:42 ----------




ataraxio dijo:


> ¿ para qué se quiere vivir si no se disfruta de la vida ¿?
> hay que vivir cuando hay que vivir y no tener miedo a la muerte cuando toque.
> Tener un decrépita existencia no es una meta en la vida.
> 
> ...



Aqui te doy la razon amigo:Aplauso:


----------



## Come sano (13 Dic 2018)

Yo tengo un terreno lleno de hormigas y lombrices. En invierno no las ves, pero ahí están, trabajando y mejorando mi tierra. Viven de reciclar lo que sobra. No había apenas antes de que yo comprase el terreno, pues se cultivaba cereal y se volteaba la tierra. No podían establecerse apenas, igual que las lombrices.

En verano vienen las cigarras. Son unas hijas de puta que devoran las plantas que cultivo. Les da igual arrasar con el cultivo, porque todos los años mueren hagan lo que hagan, cuando llega el frío. Mientras alimentan a pájaros y demás bichos que visitan la finca, los dan caza sin cuartel.

Todos cagan y mueren en mi finca. Hagan lo que hagan. Hormigas, lombrices, cigarras, pájaros y yo mismo cuando me da el apretón.

A mí me caen bien las hormigas. Pero son lo mismo que las cigarras. Materia orgánica. Símplemente me resulta más simpática su labor.

Yo vivo de la mierda de todos y vosotros os la coméis en forma de frutos.

Me voy a la cama, mañana va a hacer frío en la finca y odio tener sueño y frío a la vez.


----------



## Ciudadano 1 millon (13 Dic 2018)

Como vas a comprarte un barco si no lo ahorras antes ?

se ahorra para agastar, para pagar un Master a tus hijos a USA, un coche nuevo, unas reformas en casa, un buen viaje, otra casa, una boda etc.

Si no ahorras como vas a afrontar gastos de grandes cantidades ???

Con credito? Claro si, si el credito fuera a 0% de interes muy bien, pero como no lo es, cuanto mas compres a credito mas dinero pierdes en intereses y por tanto menos dinero tienes para gastar/

Hay cosas que merece la pena comprar a credito para disfrutarlas en el momento, cuando uno es joven o cuando uno verdaderamente lo necesita, pero otras pueden esperar a tener suficiente ahorro.

Siendo viejo y tal, supongo que uno ahorra para los hijos y los nietos. Ahorrar por ahorrar sin tener plan de futuro ni una idea clara de como gastarse ese dinero...me parece mal, si ademas ese ahorro se lo va a quedar la hacienda me parece que mejor eutanasia.


----------



## Tons (13 Dic 2018)

Me parece a mi que en este hilo hay gente que esta poniendo ejemplos absurdos...son enfermos, si quereis el paso siguiente es el sindrome de diogenes. Yo conozco uno que coge toda la mierda de la basura y no gasta ni un duro y solo acumula y acumula....etc... esto no vale para nada son gente enferma como al que le da por decir que es Napoleón o ponerse papel de aluminio en la cabeza para que no le espien los pensamientos.

Os voy a poner un ejemplo pero de lo contrario, a mi tambien me parece un enfermo pero seguro que a vosotros no...es un hombre de su tiempo:XX:

Constructor en Madrid mediana edad con una empresa de la ostia, dueño de muchos pisos, locales, tenia más dinero que un torero, alquilaba un avion privado para irse un fin de semana a Londres, derochaba dinero como si s fuese a morir mañana. Llega la crisis del 2008 y se va a la puta ruina de un día para otro, le larga la mujer y acaba pidiendo pequeñas cantidades de dinero a conocidos para poder(200 euros y cosas asi) pagar el alquiler y comer. Y ni tan mal que consiguio un currito con un sueldo aceptable y va tirando.

Eso para mi si que es un enfermo y de los gordos, simplemente conteniendo un poco el gasto que te genere un poco de ahorro e intentar no endeudarte de forma absuda este hombre despues de la crisis hubiese podido vivir como un marqués y no volver a dar un palo al agua en su vida, que al final para mi lo más importante es el tiempo que eso si que no podemos comprar más y tenerlo que gastar en un curro de mierda por haber gastado sin conocimiento me da pena.

Resumen gano mucho dinero en poco tiempo y lo gasto en menos


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Dic 2018)

sikBCN dijo:


> Ya claro, pero como se hace eso?
> 
> nadie sabe cuando va a morir amigo
> 
> ...



Sí se sabe. Si no te has muerto antes y eres viejo, te queda poco. 

Si además has fumado y tal, te queda menos. Si tienes una considerable cantidad en el banco y además cobras un sueldo , una pensión, date prisa en gastar porque si no otros lo harán por ti y bailarán sobre tu tumba.

---------- Post added 14-dic-2018 at 00:05 ----------




Ciudadano 1 millon dijo:


> Como vas a comprarte un barco si no lo ahorras antes ?
> 
> se ahorra para agastar, para pagar un Master a tus hijos a USA, un coche nuevo, unas reformas en casa, un buen viaje, otra casa, una boda etc.
> 
> ...



La gente ahorra porque tiene el " síndrome del hamster " es una manía como comer mucho o comer poco. un patrón de comportamiento aprendido en la infancia que se repetirá a lo largo de la vida. 
Los viejos son huraños por naturaleza, tengan o no hijos , dinero que entra en el banco, no vuelve a salir.
Yo desde niño siempre tuve dinero, de hecho nunca en la vida me he visto sin dinero ni he pedido un crédito. Tengo que reconocer que he tenido que hacer un esfuerzo racional e intelectual, para poner en práctica todo lo que digo si no , llegaré a viejo con una considerable fortuna y prefiero tener considerables experiencias. 

Mi hermano, un poco mayor que yo, siempre me mangaba dinero en mi hucha , teníamos muchas broncas porque hasta me robó mi colección de monedas. 
Mas por suerte que por capacidad, consiguió una buena profesión y bien pagada , tiene una familia con hijos, su mujer trabaja y todo bien, pero es hoy el día , después de tantos años, que a pesar de haber ganado tanto , no llega a fin de mes. Tampoco es que se de a la gran vida. Es una forma de ser. 
No distingue entre gastar o invertir.


----------



## megamaxi (14 Dic 2018)

Ciudadano 1 millon dijo:


> Como vas a comprarte un barco si no lo ahorras antes ?
> 
> se ahorra para agastar, para pagar un Master a tus hijos a USA, un coche nuevo, unas reformas en casa, un buen viaje, otra casa, una boda etc.
> 
> ...



Bueno, soy un poco mas extremo que usted, excepto la propiedad inmobiliaria no hay justificación para comprar ningun bien de consumo a a crédito. Podrá haber excepciones puntuales en momentos específicos (para mi nunca las ha habido, pero no digo que no puedan existir), pero esa es una de mis reglas de oro.

No hablo solo de los creditos rápidos a intereses abusivos (los que llegan a eso suelen estar ya en una situación desesperada) Hablo de las malvadas tarjetas de crédito. Las tarjetas de crédito hay que tenerlas configuradas para que se liquide todo el balance a fin de mes, sin pagar intereses.

He sabido de parejas con buenos sueldos que se han roto por el insensato abuso de la tarjeta de crédito por parte uno de sus miembros, por pagar un crédito con otro, en fin, por meterse en lios completamente innecesarios por el simple hecho de no poder esperar unos meses.


----------



## Gonzalor (14 Dic 2018)

Lo más importante no es ahorrar, gastar o matarse por ganar mucho sino saber vivir y ser feliz con lo mínimo, lo indispensable, y como han dicho más arriba, sólo gastar o endeudarse para tener un techo digno y dentro de nuestras posibilidades para vivir.
La sociedad actual y el sistema económico están diseñados para que ahoguemos las penas y nos evadamos de nuestros problemas mediante el consumo permanente, un consumo que nos obliga a necesitar dinero y seguir trabajando como negros, y una evasión que nos impide pararnos a reflexionar sobre nuestra forma de vivir y buscar alternativas al ocio de pago que nos venden.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Dic 2018)

gonzalor dijo:


> Lo más importante no es ahorrar, gastar o matarse por ganar mucho sino saber vivir y ser feliz con lo mínimo, lo indispensable, y como han dicho más arriba, sólo gastar o endeudarse para tener un techo digno y dentro de nuestras posibilidades para vivir.
> La sociedad actual y el sistema económico están diseñados para que ahoguemos las penas y nos evadamos de nuestros problemas mediante el consumo permanente, un consumo que nos obliga a necesitar dinero y seguir trabajando como negros, y una evasión que nos impide pararnos a reflexionar sobre nuestra forma de vivir y buscar alternativas al ocio de pago que nos venden.



la mayoría de las personas NO VIVE EN LA CASA POR LA QUE SE PASA LA VIDA TRABAJANDO.
la mayoría de las personas vive en su puesto de trabajo, en el coche, en la calle.


----------



## morethanafeeling (14 Dic 2018)

Yo me he pasado media vida ahorrando, para ahora, una vez conseguido un capital decente, dedicarme la otra media a gastármelo trabajando lo mínimo posible.

Mi objetivo es tener cero euros en el banco y nada en propiedad el día en que me muera. Lo que he ganado yo, lo disfrutaré yo y el que venga detrás que arree.

Esa gente que se pasa toda la vida ahorrando para morirse con las cuentas llenas, y sin haber disfrutado apenas nada de su fortuna, para mi son enfermos mentales.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Dic 2018)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Yo me he pasado media vida ahorrando, para ahora, una vez conseguido un capital decente, dedicarme la otra media a gastármelo trabajando lo mínimo posible.
> 
> Mi objetivo es tener cero euros en el banco y nada en propiedad el día en que me muera. Lo que he ganado yo, lo disfrutaré yo y el que venga detrás que arree.
> 
> Esa gente que se pasa toda la vida ahorrando para morirse con las cuentas llenas, y sin haber disfrutado apenas nada de su fortuna, para mi son enfermos mentales.



exactamente. Por fin una persona con sentido común


----------



## walda (14 Dic 2018)

También hay padres a los que les hace felices la idea de dejar algo en herencia a sus hijos


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Dic 2018)

walda dijo:


> También hay padres a los que les hace felices la idea de dejar algo en herencia a sus hijos



JAJAJAJAAJA , lo que les hace felices es que sus hijos se lo crean


----------



## veismuler (15 Dic 2018)

Gracias ataraxio por el tiempo que dedicas a contestar sobre el post...interesante el tema a ver si le ponen la chincheta y lo ponen fijo.
Yo también conocí un caso de una persona que ahorró en vida tanto que los hijos y hasta algunos nietos heredaron un pastizal (el equivalente a un piso cada uno, y eso que eran un montón).
Y así era, le costaba pagar cuando se reunía con la familia a comer...y cosas por el estilo. Un tacañete.
El dinero no es malo, es un método para alcanzar un fin, el amor al dinero es lo verdaderamente malo.
Cuando uno ama al dinero por encima de otras cosas como la familia, su disfrute, o incluso ayudar a los demás (esto con criterio, claro), es cuando uno lo atesora de tal forma que lo esclaviza, lo guarda y tiene más fijación que Gollum con el anillo de poder.
También hay manirrotos, que gastan por obsesión...y no conservan un euro ni aunque lo maten y cuando vienen las vacas flacas las pasa canutas.
Hay que ser prudente e inteligente...Tener un pequeño colchoncito creo que también viene bien (lo malo es cuando el colchón te controla y cada vez quieres uno más grande)...Y aquí creo que es donde todos patinamos, por si vienen mal dadas, porque para uno su colchoncito será guardar el equivalente a 3 salarios y para otro será el equivalente a 5 pisos.
Yo particularmente, no quisiera guardar mucho para que no me pase lo del tío que he contado, pero tampoco guardar apenas y que llegara a pasar necesidad en un plazo de unos 6 meses.
Como conclusión, es tan complejo cada ser humano que por costumbre, ataduras mentales, experiencias anteriores y un largo etcétera no hará una buena gestión del dinero...


----------



## apeche2000 (15 Dic 2018)

ataraxio dijo:


> Aunque se disfrace de sentido común y busque todos los razonamientos posibles, un ahorrador crea en su mente una serie de silogismos falsos que le lleva a tomar decisiones equivocadas sobre su vida y sus recursos.* Cualquier persona que muera dejando una herencia ha hecho un nefasto cálculo sobre su potencial de disfrutar de la vida sus recursos disponibles y el uso que ha hecho de ellos.*
> Las personas con este problema conductual, nunca llegan a la meta para desamortizar lo acumulado. pueden tener una enfermedad terminal y siguen haciendo minuciosos cálculos para gastar lo menos posible.
> *La disculpa más ridícula es dejar la herencia a los hijos*. Conozco viejos tacaños que no tienen familiares y son más agarrados que la puerta de un submarino.
> Menos mal que ya no se pueden llevar los ahorros, como los faraones en las pirámides, si no lo harían también.
> La persona intenta razonar un impulso natural que le hace sentir bien. Probablemente heredado de sus antepasados agricultores que aunque pasaran hambre tenían que guardar la simiente para plantar en primavera. Los descendientes de cazadores recolectores, se lo gastan todo ya y lo del vecino si pueden, puesto que la carne o se comía en el día o se pudría. Los comportamientos se heredan de la misma manera que las diferentes razas de perros se comportan muy diferente ante el mismo estímulo.



Al final esta cuestión depende de dos factores: si tienes hijos o no y si te preocupas por su futuro bienestar o no.
Yo he conocido casos de abuelos encantados de pensar de lo bien que iban a dejar a sus hijos. En uno de mis primeros trabajos, en la época en la que se comenzaba a atisbar el los pisos nunca bajan y se puso de moda lo de comprar sobre plano para darle el pase al piso una vez construido, una compañera ya cerca de jubilarse se pasaba el dia presumiendo de las operaciones en plan pasapisera que estaba haciendo junto con su marido y que esperaban si la cosa seguia -y se prolongó unos años mas- gracias a eso dejarle a cada hijo en herencia un patrimonio de 80 millones de pesetas de la época.
Y nada de tacaña, llevaban ella y el marido un muy buen nivel de vida. El cash sano lo ganaba el marido, claro, ella presumia de visón y de venir a currar en mercedes siendo secretaria


----------



## Plastidecor Ensangrentado (15 Dic 2018)

Volviendo a leer el hilo, la verdad es que ataraxio, que al principio me parecía un indigente mental, me resulta cada vez más convincente. El problema es que es muy vehemente. Parece que presenta un discurso antiahorro y en el fondo es: "ahorra como medio pero no como fin, y no a costa de pasar miseria"

En todos esos casos expuestos por otros foreros se ven casos patológicos de acumulación.

En mi caso el ahorro y la inversión son un medio para tener más libertad. Para mí la libertad es el máximo aspiracional. Eso no quita que me vaya de vacaciones, consuma cosas no imprescindibles pero que hacen la vida más disfrutable, salga a restaurates todas las semanas al menos un día con mi mujer o amigos, etc. Y joder, que tengo 36 y ya tengo 4 pagas extra anuales de las "inversiones" y ya me siento mucho más libre y menos miedoso en la rueda de la rata. Para mí ese ahorro e inversión han sido realmente gastar en comprar esa tranquilidad. 

Antes si me decían que tenía que hacer horas extra o trabajar un festivo pues me la envainaba y no me quedaba otra, porque no querías quedar mal en un sector pequeño, no tenías seguridad de poder encontrar otro trabajo rápido. Ahora me dicen eso y les digo que no me toquen los cojones y que se busquen a otro, y ahí sigo. ¿Por qué? Porque he ahorrado e invertido.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Dic 2018)

Plastidecor Ensangrentado dijo:


> Volviendo a leer el hilo, la verdad es que ataraxio, que al principio me parecía un indigente mental, me resulta cada vez más convincente.



JAJAJAAJAJA 







Todos tenemos un tio Gilito o por lo menos un conocido. 
Lo alarmante es que lo seamos nosotros y no nos demos cuenta.
La novedad es asociar lo que se consideraba una peculiar forma de ser, con un problema mental que la persona ni lo detecte ni sea capaz de curarlo, pues como todos los locos, piensan que son los demás quienes lo están.





Plastidecor Ensangrentado dijo:


> Antes si me decían que tenía que hacer horas extra o trabajar un festivo pues me la envainaba y no me quedaba otra, porque no querías quedar mal en un sector pequeño, no tenías seguridad de poder encontrar otro trabajo rápido. Ahora me dicen eso y les digo que no me toquen los cojones y que se busquen a otro, y ahí sigo. ¿Por qué? Porque he ahorrado e invertido.









Si lo que tu dices fuese verdad, este hombre no se habría muerto con las botas puestas. , Se levantaba todos los días a las 6 de la mañana .
Probablemente seas más esclavo de tus cuentas de lo que tu crees. El otro día en callejeros , en una chabola había un gitano joven durmiendo al medio día. La reportera le tocó el hombro, le despertó y le dijo ¿ qué haces durmiendo a estas horas ? y el tío con medio ojo abierto le dijo : 
- " total, para lo que hay que hacer ...." 

Lo siento, pero por muchos sueldos extra que tengas, a este no le ganas.


----------



## Gonzalor (15 Dic 2018)

ataraxio dijo:


> la mayoría de las personas NO VIVE EN LA CASA POR LA QUE SE PASA LA VIDA TRABAJANDO.
> la mayoría de las personas vive en su puesto de trabajo, en el coche, en la calle.



Ya, pero duerme, folla, caga y cría a sus hijos en su casa, porque hacerlo en el trabajo suele disgustar a los jefes, en el coche es incómodo de cojones, y en la calle es ilegal y además hace frío.
Las personas necesitamos un techo bajo el que vivir, y lamentablemente el sistema se ha aprovechado de esta necesidad para ESCLAVIZARNOS durante toda la vida.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Dic 2018)

gonzalor dijo:


> Ya, pero duerme, folla, caga y cría a sus hijos en su casa, porque hacerlo en el trabajo suele disgustar a los jefes, en el coche es incómodo de cojones, y en la calle es ilegal y además hace frío.
> Las personas necesitamos un techo bajo el que vivir, y lamentablemente el sistema se ha aprovechado de esta necesidad para ESCLAVIZARNOS durante toda la vida.



la familia no existe. Es una entelequia imaginaria. 

El breve momento en el que hijos y padres se cruzan por la casa, es para decirse algún reproche y cada mochuelo a su olivo.


----------



## Tons (16 Dic 2018)

ataraxio dijo:


> la familia no existe. Es una entelequia imaginaria.
> 
> El breve momento en el que hijos y padres se cruzan por la casa, es para decirse algún reproche y cada mochuelo a su olivo.





Pero tu en que clase de manicomio te has criado para pensar asi::


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Dic 2018)

Tons dijo:


> Pero tu en que clase de manicomio te has criado para pensar asi::



porque tu, con el reloj en la mano ¿ cuánto tiempo dedicas al día a charlar con tus hijos ?


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (16 Dic 2018)

Sor Hortiga dijo:


> Joder, vaya chorrada. O sea que un niño de 15 años que ahorra para comprarse una bici es un idiota si le mata un camión por no habérselo gastado en chuches....
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-jul-2017 at 18:59 ----------
> 
> ...



el se esta refiriendo a un problema mental, que existe, es muy real, y no es solo ahorrar, creo que tiene una raiz comun pero tiene muchas formas de manifestarse, por ejemplo, una antigua miss españa iba buscando millonario tras millonario para esquilmar, al final no tuvo un marido real ni hijos, estaba enferma, o aquel corrupto del ayuntamiento de marbella que consiguio una cifra brutal y que al final acabo en la carcel, se podia haber parado muchisimo mas atras con una cifra escandalosa con la que podria haber vivido como un raja, pero no lo hizo porque estaba enfermo, o la extrema codicia de algunas monjas que se dedican a tareas sociales, trabajan commo exclavas para no ver un euro propio nunca pero la congregacion esta forradisima, tienen una codicia enfermiza, algo que no es normal.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Dic 2018)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> el se esta refiriendo a un problema mental,



efectivamente , este tipo de personas son ACAPARADORAS. 
El síndrome de Diógenes , que es la acumulación desordenada de infinidad de cosas inútiles , nada tiene que ver con la conducta del personaje histórico, puesto que él había renunciado a cualquier posesión.

Todos somos acaparadores en alguna medida . Quizás nos provoque placer acumular sin fin canciones de MP3, que jamás volveremos a oír, o películas , o links de internet. Ahora todo eso apenas ocupan espacio . Yo tengo un amigo que se resiste a tirar los centenares de cintas VHS, de películas mierderas que grabó en su día de la tele y que jamás ha vuelto a ver .

En el pasado la gente coleccionaba libros, revistas, incluso ropa o calzado. 

Todo lo que provoque dopamina en el cerebro es susceptible de acumular porque la persona es adicta, no es tan fácil dejar de serlo.
Acumular dinero es una de tantas manías .


----------



## Orooo (16 Dic 2018)

Se nota que sabes de lo que hablas...

El que sea financieramente independiente, por que ha sabido ahorrar e invertir sus ahorros para poder vivir de rentas sabiendo vivir y ser feliz con lo imprescindible y ahora no tiene necesidad de trabajar (ser un esclavo) y poder vivir como mas le gusta (libre), entiende perfectamente palabra por palabra todo lo que estas diciendo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Dic 2018)

Si uno vive como pobre, siendo rico, es un enfermo mental . no tiene otra explicación.

---------- Post added 16-dic-2018 at 14:19 ----------

Un tío de mi madre extremadamente tacaño y que ya se murió, no tuvo hijos en su matrimonio. Lo que sí acumuló fue una enorme cantidad de dinero y de pisos pues fue constructor . ( esta historia ya la conté pero conviene repetirla ) 

Se murió inesperadamente en el water de una cafetería ( el local era suyo ). El caso es que no había hecho testamento por lo que toda la fortuna iba para la viuda. Un primo de mi madre recordó que había cierta constancia de un hijo suyo que había hecho en la guerra civil en la otra punta de España pero que no había reconocido y fueron a por él con el fin de ir a juicio con la viuda.
Consiguieron con las pruebas genéticas demostrar que era su hijo. El anciano estaba muy derroído , una mala vida de madre soltera pobreza y abandono, además había nacido con una minusvalía y estaba soltero y solo en la vida. 
De pronto se hizo millonario, nos invitó a una comida y ya. 
como tenía problemas de movilidad contrató a una asistenta, en este caso en vez de sudamericana era marroquí. 
Al poco tiempo nos sorprende con que se casa con ella. 
No tardó nada en ir a clínicas de fertilidad para conseguir quedar embarazada. me consta que le puso mucho esfuerzo por conseguirlo y lo consiguió. Nació un pequeño marroquí y a antes de que cumpliese un año, murió el dichoso primo de mi madre. 

Moraleja, TODO EL PATRIMONIO QUE ACUMULEN Y QUE HEREDEN DE SUS ANTEPASADOS, SERÁ ENTREGADO AL ISLAM DE UNA MANERA U OTRA. Gástenselo todo antes de morir.


----------



## Orooo (16 Dic 2018)

Veo que estas confundiendo la verdadera riqueza y la verdadera pobreza.

Pero vamos, que me has convencido, me voy corriendo al media markt, al corte ingles y esta noche llamo para cenar al Quique Dacosta a que me prepare una raspa de sardina.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Dic 2018)

Orooo dijo:


> Veo que estas confundiendo la verdadera riqueza y la verdadera pobreza.
> 
> Pero vamos, que me has convencido, me voy corriendo al media markt, al corte ingles y esta noche llamo para cenar al Quique Dacosta a que me prepare una raspa de sardina.



Se trata de tiempo de vida. Creo que no has entendido nada. 
No es necesario ser un gordo zampón si se ha padecido anorexia. 

Un conocido que ha sido directivo de una importante empresa, a sus cincuenta y largos se le ha acabado esa intensa etapa de su vida, le han despedido. 
Aunque ha acumulado importante patrimonio, lo encuentro agobiado como si se le hubiese caído el mundo , no ha entendido que en la vida no es necesario ser productivo todo el tiempo. que si no lo necesitas ¿ para qué ganarlo ? es como ir a una cafetería y pedir 10 litros de café , si solo te vas a tomar una taza.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (16 Dic 2018)

Sor Hortiga dijo:


> Joder, vaya chorrada. O sea que un niño de 15 años que ahorra para comprarse una bici es un idiota si le mata un camión por no habérselo gastado en chuches....
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-jul-2017 at 18:59 ----------
> 
> ...



Cierto. mi idea es dejar de trabajar antes del verano del 2019.
llevo desde los 22 hasta los actuales 46 que tengo. mi pequeña empresa no va mal . pero esque realmente no necesito trabajar mas.
en un principio mi objetivo era dejarlo a los 50. pero... para que esperar tanto?

la tienda la tengo vendida cuando quiera por minimo 60k (el bajo y todo el genero)
es un negocio que genera minimo 20.000 al año limpios. pero resulta que yo estoy tan hasta los cojones que apenas aparezco por la tienda.
fines de semana un rato, navidad y verano. solo cuando me apetece.
pues bien. creo que voy a aprovechar bien las navidades y a tomar por culo.
lo dejo.

entre lo que generan mis acciones y lo que tengo ahorrado, puedo vivir como un puto rey hasta los 150 años con un nivel de vida nada despreciable.
mi madre y hermana me lo dice todos los dias... "para que vas a trabajar?"
no tiene ningun sentido, salvo por el simple hecho que necesito airearme.
me gusta estar con los compañeros y pasar la mañana almorzando y de bromitas.

pero realmente NO NECESITO TRABAJAR MAS. si el interesado me da el visto bueno, despues de navidad me jubilo. y si no seguramente tambien.
me jubilo a los 47 que los cumplo en diciembre. será el mejor regalo de cumpleaños de mi puta vida.
que haré despues? para empezar, una vez cumplido mi objetivo de vender la tienda y disfrutar de una vida sin imposiciones laborales,

mi idea es comprar una buena autocaravana, y hacer un viajecito de digamos un par de meses por donde me salga de los cojones.
igual estoy en Portugal que estoy en Galicia o Asturias, Segovia...
ES MI SUEÑO. ir con mi autocaravana y mi portatil o table por ahi, comprando y vendiendo acciones, jugando mis torneos de poker... donde?

pues igual en los picos de europa, en lo alto de sierra nevada.. eso junto a unos porritos de hash muy sano y algun pollito boliviano de uvas a peras.
y alguna putita tambien llevaré a que visite mi humilde morada.
no pido mucho verdad? pues lo poco que pido esta a mi alcance, y me quedan meses para cumplirlo.


----------



## Orooo (16 Dic 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Cierto. mi idea es dejar de trabajar antes del verano del 2019.
> 
> llevo desde los 22 hasta los actuales 46 que tengo. mi pequeña empresa no va mal . pero esque realmente no necesito trabajar mas.
> 
> ...




Segun el OP eres un enfermo por hacer eso.

Serias un autentico triunfador estar trabajando hasta que te mueras y gastarte el dinero que ganas (tiempo) en mierdas inservibles.


----------



## veismuler (16 Dic 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Cierto. mi idea es dejar de trabajar antes del verano del 2019.
> llevo desde los 22 hasta los actuales 46 que tengo. mi pequeña empresa no va mal . pero esque realmente no necesito trabajar mas.
> en un principio mi objetivo era dejarlo a los 50. pero... para que esperar tanto?
> 
> ...



no trabajo.... apenas voy ....cuando quiero y con beneficios pero lo voy a dejar ...anda yaaa


----------



## ex pepito feliz (16 Dic 2018)

Orooo dijo:


> Segun el OP eres un enfermo por hacer eso.
> 
> Serias un autentico triunfador estar trabajando hasta que te mueras y gastarte el dinero que ganas (tiempo) en mierdas inservibles.



A decir verdad, jamas me he privado de nada.

siempre he tenido lo que he querido.

golf gti 1.8t nuevo del 2000

R6 seminueva.

piso de autentico lujo en pleno centro de mi ciudad

cenas y comidas, y no mprecisamente en bares paco de mierda...

este mismo verano, he comido con mi familia mas veces fuera que en casa.

a base de paellas de marisco, patas de cabrito regado con un buen emilio moro. y demas delicatesen.

y aun asi sigo ahorrando pasta. o mejor dicho. sigo sin poder gastar todo lo que gano. y mira que gasto...

---------- Post added 16-dic-2018 at 17:23 ----------




veismuler dijo:


> no trabajo.... apenas voy ....cuando quiero y con beneficios pero lo voy a dejar ...anda yaaa



Mi tiempo de ganar dinero de verdad fue del 1995 al 2010. no te digo lo que podia llegar a ganar en cualquiera de esas temporadas 
porque 1: no me creerias. 2: si me creyeses, te caerias de culo.

ganar 1000 o 1500 al mes para mi no es ningun secreto. con dos click de 
raton en tres dias maximo lo gano.
en la tienda hay meses que no lo gano. es una cuestion de minimizar esfuerzo ganando encima el doble o triple.


----------



## veismuler (16 Dic 2018)

Pues poco me parece vender la tienda por 65000€...me alegro mucho...


----------



## ex pepito feliz (16 Dic 2018)

veismuler dijo:


> Pues poco me parece vender la tienda por 65000€...me alegro mucho...



Minimo 60k. llegado el momento, haré la valoracion adecuada. pero esta la cosa muy jodida para subirsea la parra


----------



## cuasi-pepito (16 Dic 2018)

Conozco varios casos de gente de izquierdas de 45-50, que han vendido sus tiendas de toda la vida y atpc trabajar.

Tienen casa y no son consumistas.

Gente de ideas de toda la vida, no del rollo veinteañero de rollos de genero etc..peña que se la suda ir con una camiseta y un jersey y unas deportivas de 18 euros.

Ya se de varios casos, y no es de peña sobrada, si encima tienes ingresos pasivos no esperes ni a los 47.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (17 Dic 2018)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Conozco varios casos de gente de izquierdas de 45-50, que han vendido sus tiendas de toda la vida y atpc trabajar.
> 
> Tienen casa y no son consumistas.
> 
> ...



Esta tarde me han dado una terrible noticia.

la hermana de mi mejor amigo ( como si fuera mi hermano) tiene una enfermedad terminal muy jodida.
muy jodido todo. mañana me lo pueden detectar a mi mismo.

en unos meses lo mando todo a tomar por culo, y a vivir sin presion hasta que la palme.


----------



## joalan (18 Dic 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> A decir verdad, jamas me he privado de nada.
> 
> siempre he tenido lo que he querido.
> 
> ...



Golf GTI, nivelazo :XX:

Eres la envidia de todos los canis poligoneros de tu pueblo


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Dic 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Esta tarde me han dado una terrible noticia.
> 
> la hermana de mi mejor amigo ( como si fuera mi hermano) tiene una enfermedad terminal muy jodida.
> muy jodido todo. mañana me lo pueden detectar a mi mismo.
> ...



nadie te puede garantizar que vayas a vivir 6 meses.

Un tío mio hace unos 10 años tuvo un aneurisma muy grave en el cerebro y estuvo en coma varios meses, quedó hecho un esqueleto, luego despertó , nadie podía asegurar que empezase a hablar, no recordaba las palabras... en fin, está vivo, tiene una leve cojera y una vida normal, de la gente que le fue a visitar al hospital y hablábamos del entierro, una enorme cantidad ya están enterrados.


----------



## Ryder (18 Dic 2018)

ataraxio dijo:


> Aunque se disfrace de sentido común y busque todos los razonamientos posibles, un ahorrador crea en su mente una serie de silogismos falsos que le lleva a tomar decisiones equivocadas sobre su vida y sus recursos. Cualquier persona que muera dejando una herencia ha hecho un nefasto cálculo sobre su potencial de disfrutar de la vida sus recursos disponibles y el uso que ha hecho de ellos.
> Las personas con este problema conductual, nunca llegan a la meta para desamortizar lo acumulado. pueden tener una enfermedad terminal y siguen haciendo minuciosos cálculos para gastar lo menos posible.
> La disculpa más ridícula es dejar la herencia a los hijos. Conozco viejos tacaños que no tienen familiares y son más agarrados que la puerta de un submarino.
> Menos mal que ya no se pueden llevar los ahorros, como los faraones en las pirámides, si no lo harían también.
> La persona intenta razonar un impulso natural que le hace sentir bien. Probablemente heredado de sus antepasados agricultores que aunque pasaran hambre tenían que guardar la simiente para plantar en primavera. Los descendientes de cazadores recolectores, se lo gastan todo ya y lo del vecino si pueden, puesto que la carne o se comía en el día o se pudría. Los comportamientos se heredan de la misma manera que las diferentes razas de perros se comportan muy diferente ante el mismo estímulo.



Muy interesante el hilo que has creado y tus intervenciones... sabes de algun link mas para seguir leyendo del tema, me gustaria informarme mas sobre estos asuntos


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Dic 2018)

Ryder dijo:


> Muy interesante el hilo que has creado y tus intervenciones... sabes de algun link mas para seguir leyendo del tema, me gustaria informarme mas sobre estos asuntos



la tacañería no se presenta como un problema mental , si no como una actitud personal, incluso algo coyuntural. 

Es un grave problema que no solo afecta a la calidad de vida de la persona, si no de todos sus allegados . Pero ¿ qué se le va a hacer ? ¿ obligar por la fuerza a que una persona use los recursos que no quiere tocar ? hay muchos métodos que la sociedad ha encontrado para solucionar ese problema, el más común es darle una libreta con unos números y su patrimonio disfrutarlo otros, y también esperar pacientemente a que se muera para heredar lo que esa persona no quiso usar. 
Los 10 millonarios más tacaños de la historia | De10


----------



## sepultada en guano (19 Dic 2018)

Básicamente la cuestión es que las cosas duran más que las personas.
Somos más frágiles de lo que pensamos.
Pero la acumulación -salvo casos patológicos- no es mala de por sí. Es una opción como cualquier otra, legítima si te hace feliz el tiempo que vivas.
La pobreza es muy, muy mala. Destruye a las personas, aunque tenga un halo romántico de heroicidad o de belleza. Intentar evitarla, ya sea para ti o tus posibles herederos, si los tienes, no tiene nada malo.
En ocasiones, tienes más ingresos/capital del que necesitas. Una vez llegas a un nivel de consumo que a ti te satisfaga, ir más allá es absurdo. Si tienes ya un bienestar con una casa que te agrade o un coche que te satisfaga, ¿qué satisfacción adicional te va a causar cambiar a una casa 200m2 más grande o cambiar de vehículo cada tres años, si no hay ningún motivo de peso?
Una de las grandes satisfacciones de ser rico es poder ser generoso con quien tu quieras, cosa que un pobre no puede hacer. Ciertamente en las herencias, el primero que mete la cuchara es el estado, pero quizá saber -o mejor dicho, intuir, o desear- que tus allegados que te sobrevivan no van a pasar estrechez te de mucha satisfacción moral mientras vives (luego, no, como es lógico :rolleye


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (19 Dic 2018)

Si hay que hacer caso a todos los lumbreras del Foro, con la REPUTISIMA MIERDA DEL MAD MAX DE LOS COJONES QUE NO LLLEGA NI LLEGARA NUNCA para gastarse todo el dinero, millones de personas en este País estarian viviendo bajo un puente por haceros caso y reventarse todo...por lo tanto mi mensaje es claro...IROS A TOMAR POR CULO...:X

PD : Ha quedado claro ?


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Dic 2018)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Básicamente la cuestión es que las cosas duran más que las personas.
> Somos más frágiles de lo que pensamos.
> Pero la acumulación -salvo casos patológicos- no es mala de por sí. Es una opción como cualquier otra, legítima si te hace feliz el tiempo que vivas.
> La pobreza es muy, muy mala. Destruye a las personas, aunque tenga un halo romántico de heroicidad o de belleza. Intentar evitarla, ya sea para ti o tus posibles herederos, si los tienes, no tiene nada malo.
> ...



entre no tener dinero y 
tener dinero y no usarlo, 
es la misma miseria.


----------



## sepultada en guano (19 Dic 2018)

ataraxio dijo:


> entre no tener dinero y
> tener dinero y no usarlo,
> es la misma miseria.



Ciertamente.
Pero el primer caso no te da ninguna opción.
El segundo sí, si eres capaz de romper tu testarudez, tu marco mental....

Desde luego es algo característico de nuestra civilización no tener una relación sana con el dinero. Estamos envilecidos unos por la envidia, otros por la neurosis de acumular, otros por la obsesión de gastar, otros por un ingenuo desprecio a todo lo que es el dinero...
Seguro que ya hace siglos, alguien decidió programarnos así, y así seguimos.


----------



## morethanafeeling (19 Dic 2018)

ataraxio dijo:


> entre no tener dinero y
> tener dinero y no usarlo,
> es la misma miseria.



En el término medio está la virtud.

Yo no veo mal que alguien deje una gran fortuna a sus hijos, si durante su vida ha sabido disfrutar también de ese dinero. Hay gente tan rica que puede permitirse vivir toda su vida entre lujos, y al mismo tiempo seguir incrementando su fortuna.

Caso muy diferente es el de los que teniendo dinero para vivir muy bien, viven miserablemente. De estos hay muchos y lo considero una enfermedad. Para más inri, en la mayoría de casos no lo hacen pensando en los hijos, lo hacen pensando en si mismos, porque les hace más feliz ver una cuenta bancaria engordando continuamente, que disfrutar de ese dinero. La enfermedad les lleva a rechazar la idea de que van a morir, y acumulan dinero como si fueran a vivir eternamente. Conozco el caso de viejos de 80 años con las cuentas llenas viviendo en zulos abyectos y llevando una vida cercana a la indigencia.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Dic 2018)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Ciertamente.
> Pero el primer caso no te da ninguna opción.
> El segundo sí, si eres capaz de romper tu testarudez, tu marco mental....
> 
> ...



Sigues sin entender el sentido del hilo. Es una enfermedad mental , y como tal, la persona no toma decisiones coherentes . De la misma manera que no puedes , a través del convencimiento , decirle a una persona anoréxica que se coma una fabada, o a un vegetariano que se tome un buen chuletón. También podrías decirle a un homosexual, lo buenas que están las mujeres a ver que opinan. 
Las personas una vez que en su cerebro se establecen las conexiones neuronales y crean un concepto es tan difícil de borrar como que tu te olvides de tu idioma materno. 

Las manías, la forma de ser o enfermedad mental , llámale como quieras no se curan con una charla de café . Requieren medicación y mucho tiempo de terapia si es que peligrase su vida como a un toxicómano , pero que alguien decida no gastar un céntimo, solo le perjudica a él y de manera leve. 

Los 10 millonarios más tacaños de la historia | De10


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Dic 2018)

por lo tanto ser ahorrador, o no,
es como ser heterosexual o no ,
o como ser fumador o no,
o que te guste el fútbol o el beisbol,
o como ser creyente o no...
de como se llega a ser de determinada manera y no de otra esa es la cuestión.
Se han hecho experimentos con ratas todas en el mismo recinto y criadas de la misma manera, y les ofrecían para beber agua o algún tipo de bebida alcohólica, unas tomaban en exclusiva agua y otras en exclusiva alcohol .


----------



## nando551 (20 Dic 2018)

Es cierto. Es un problema mental.

Hay 2 tipos de personas; las que están cuerdas y las que están locas.

--Las personas cuerdas gastan de lo que tienen cuando lo necesitan.

--Las personas locas gastan de lo que no tienen cuando no lo necesitan.

Para todo lo demás.....Master Card.....


----------



## Nicholas (21 Dic 2018)

Dejar la herencia a los hijos es una cosa muy buena. En nuestros días es difícil para los jovenes encontrar su verdadero camino y ascender en la carrera profesional, por eso la ayuda financiera nunca está de más


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Dic 2018)

Nicholas dijo:


> Dejar la herencia a los hijos es una cosa muy buena. En nuestros días es difícil para los jovenes encontrar su verdadero camino y ascender en la carrera profesional, por eso la ayuda financiera nunca está de más



la mayoría de la gente extremadamente tacaña, no tiene hijos. 
y quienes los tienen, dejan la herencia porque no se la pueden llevar con ellos al otro mundo.


----------



## Sink Opero (21 Dic 2018)

Ciertamente hay muchos enfermos que están bastante más cuerdos que algunos que dicen no estarlo.

En un sistema capitalista el dinero manda y como no es una cosa que caiga del cielo pues, cuando se puede, hay que ahorrar al máximo por si en algún momento te fallan los ingresos. Parece que algunos olvidan este "pequeño" detalle.

Tampoco creo que los que heredan importantes cantidades de dinero u otros bienes, piensen mal de su predecesor, ya que gracias a la fuerza de volutad, suerte o lo que sea... de este, el primero va a partir con ventaja frente a otros individuos de su alrededor.

También están los que son unos miserables y principalmente unos egoistas, que sólo piensan en pulirse lo suyo y el que venga por detrás que se busque la vida, y es por esto que, al menos para mí, no se merecen haber sido padres. Al parecer, estos estarían cuerdísimos si nos atenemos al tema propuesto en el hilo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Dic 2018)

Sink Opero dijo:


> Ciertamente hay muchos enfermos que están bastante más cuerdos que algunos que dicen no estarlo.
> 
> En un sistema capitalista el dinero manda y como no es una cosa que caiga del cielo pues, cuando se puede, hay que ahorrar al máximo por si en algún momento te fallan los ingresos. Parece que algunos olvidan este "pequeño" detalle.
> 
> ...



Es muchísmo más problable que se sepa buscar la vida, los hijos de quien no tienen nada que heredar. El dinero se disuelve como un azucarillo en el café a través de la inflación y otros mecanismos de los estados para sacárselo a la gente. 
Cae de cajón que a los estados no les interesa que se acumule dinero, pues precisamente su escasez es lo que le da valor. 
Ya están tramando que hacer con todos los pisos que va a heredar los hijos únicos de esta generación , pues son las hipotecas, la zanahoria el burro que hace trabajar a la gente.
Algunos les cuesta entender que lo que realmente le da valor al dinero es el esfuerzo que hace la gente para crearlo, si no sería tan fácil como poner ceros en los billetes y hacer a todo el mundo millonario como Maduro en Venezuela. 

Acumular billetes es una manía.
Luego las manías se justifican de forma racional .


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Dic 2018)

la civilización calvinista, acostumbrada al ahorro , se asombra de que la gente " pobre " viva al día gastándoselo todo. pero es que saben con certeza que lo que ellos ahorren será robado por los " calvinistas " tarde o temprano , por lo tanto que les quiten lo bailado.


----------



## Sink Opero (26 Dic 2018)

ataraxio dijo:


> la civilización calvinista, acostumbrada al ahorro , se asombra de que la gente " pobre " viva al día gastándoselo todo. pero es que saben con certeza que lo que ellos ahorren será robado por los " calvinistas " tarde o temprano , por lo tanto que les quiten lo bailado.



No se puede generalizar de esa forma. Sabes perfectamente que la mayoría de gente "pobre" se gasta todo porque gana una miseria y no le queda otra, después de hacer mil números para poder aguantar el mes.

El dinero está claro que no vale nada, pero es lo que a día de hoy se utiliza para intercambiar bienes. En el termino medio está la virtud, ni gastar todo ni ahorrar como si no hubiera un mañana.


----------



## veismuler (27 Dic 2018)

ataraxio dijo:


> la civilización calvinista, acostumbrada al ahorro , se asombra de que la gente " pobre " viva al día gastándoselo todo. pero es que saben con certeza que lo que ellos ahorren será robado por los " calvinistas " tarde o temprano , por lo tanto que les quiten lo bailado.



:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX: vaya sandez por no decir gilipollez....la civilización calvinista, si te refieres a USA y anglosajonia, un poquito más adelantados que nosotros si que están, son herederos de la Reforma y aquí somos herederos de la Inquisición, así nos va....Pero este país sigue sin engancharse a los grandes cambios culturales, nos enganchamos mal a la Ilustración, al Periodo industrial y ahora con los problemas que tenemos, los únicos que nos siguen saqueando son los catalanes y los vascos...
No es que no ahorremos, es que no tenemos y nos gusta más el cachondeito que a un tonto una piruleta...


----------



## Vivoenalemania (28 Dic 2018)

ataraxio dijo:


> youtube.com/watch?v=U_oU-3haQeE



Joder jajajaj ja que pedazobde entrenimiento gracias ya se que ver pa paetime labcaja


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Dic 2018)

la mayoría de los tacaños pasa más esfuerzos en evitar gastar, que en generar riqueza. 
Conozco a gente que gasta más en gasolina por ir a comprar una oferta, de lo que realmente ahorra, sin tener en cuenta el valioso tiempo de vida.
La mayoría de la gente no entiende la enorme diferencia entre 
GASTO
INVERSIÓN.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Dic 2018)

cuando tienes tu dinero en una cuenta bancaria, técnicamente estás renunciando a " bonos para vivir mejor " y se los cedes a otras personas.


----------



## Sink Opero (30 Dic 2018)

ataraxio dijo:


> cuando tienes tu dinero en una cuenta bancaria, técnicamente estás renunciando a " bonos para vivir mejor " y se los cedes a otras personas.



¿Y si lo tienes en casa? ¿También lo cedes a otras personas?


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Dic 2018)

Sink Opero dijo:


> ¿Y si lo tienes en casa? ¿También lo cedes a otras personas?



hay que limitar al máximo la cantidad de excedente.
Es absurdo que si vas a una cafetería a tomar un café, le pidas 10 litros.

Si necesitas menos, trabaja menos.
Si te sobra, reparte, disfruta y vuelve al nivel basal. No morirás de hambre. 
Lo mismo es vivir como un miserable sin dinero que con dinero en el banco.


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Dic 2018)

pgriyo dijo:


> Según tu criterio de indigente mental.
> 
> Me tocan miles de millones en la lotería y me los tengo que gastar para "no desaprovecharlos", según tu criterio.
> 
> Si muero con dinero soy un miserable porque así lo claman los indigentes mentales.



claro, de otra manera eres tonto y otros bailarán sobre tu tumba.
Sé generoso en vida con las pequeñas cosas, eso te traerá muchos afectos y amistades. 
Realmente solo necesitamos comer y un sitio para dormir. el resto es todo mentira.


----------



## un pringao (31 Dic 2018)

Y en que te lo gastarias tu, en un Ferrari? en mi barrio hay unos badenes que te quedas de panza con el Ferrari.

No vendeis mas que mierda joder, coches grandes anden o no anden, pareceis paletos en tractor.


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Dic 2018)

pgriyo dijo:


> Desde luego, es usted un muerto de hambre en todos los aspectos.
> 
> Al que se acerca apelando a que tengo que ser desprendido para beneficiarse el, dura a mi lado medio segundo.
> 
> ...



lo hago. He ganado tanto que ahora lo estoy gastando. Yo soy coherente con mis ideas. Usted es un esclavo de si mismo y cuando se de cuenta es un viejo con dinero pero sin tiempo de vida. Se gastará sus ahorros en tratamientos para el cáncer o similar.


----------



## Sink Opero (31 Dic 2018)

Este hilo ya está desfasando.
Nada majete, gasta tú que dices poder.
El resto de los mortales no lo hacen, a pesar de que pueden decidir cuando, cuanto y donde trabajar (y por supuesto cobrar lo que les salga de las pelotas), claro que sí........


----------



## Ryder (1 Ene 2019)

Gran hilo ataraxio, lo descubrí en 2018 y me gusta tu modo de enfocar la vida.

Yo tengo que ir planteandome y lo haré para cuando sea el momento adecuado cómo debo enfocar mi vida y mi futuro para que con el dinero que tengo llevar una vida óptima y adecuada. Abrire hilo en algún momento planteándole este 2019


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Ene 2019)

Ryder dijo:


> Gran hilo ataraxio, lo descubrí en 2018 y me gusta tu modo de enfocar la vida.
> 
> Yo tengo que ir planteandome y lo haré para cuando sea el momento adecuado cómo debo enfocar mi vida y mi futuro para que con el dinero que tengo llevar una vida óptima y adecuada. Abrire hilo en algún momento planteándole este 2019



Es difícil salirse del camino marcado. Tienes que hacer un esfuerzo intelectual, puesto que desde el primer día del colegio te han lavado el cerebro para que seas una herramienta productiva el resto de tu vida. Es como salirse de una secta. Quien está dentro no es consciente de su absurdo estilo de vida .

Un leñador se esforzaba tanto en cortar árboles, que nunca tenía tiempo de afilar el hacha.


----------



## Gonzalor (1 Ene 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> hay que limitar al máximo la cantidad de excedente.
> Es absurdo que si vas a una cafetería a tomar un café, le pidas 10 litros.
> 
> Si necesitas menos, trabaja menos.
> ...



No, con dinero en el banco se duerme mejor.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Ene 2019)

Hola, gonzalor: Eso de que se duerme "mejor" con el dinero en el Banco... ¡Uf! yo NO lo veo tan claro. ¿El dinero en manos de unos SINVERGUËNZAS? Ya sabes aquello de la zorra cuidando las gallinas...

En fin, cada cual hace con "sus" dineros lo que cree más conveniente. Luego, se acertará o NO... Algo sobre esto saben algunos países.

Saludos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Ene 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, gonzalor: Eso de que se duerme "mejor" con el dinero en el Banco... ¡Uf! yo NO lo veo tan claro. ¿El dinero en manos de unos SINVERGUËNZAS? Ya sabes aquello de la zorra cuidando las gallinas...
> 
> En fin, cada cual hace con "sus" dineros lo que cree más conveniente. Luego, se acertará o NO... Algo sobre esto saben algunos países.
> 
> Saludos.



El sueldo del empleado que pretende convencerlo de invertir en un producto, sale precisamente de engañarle a usted y quedarse con sus ahorros. 
El dinero no sale de la nada, para que alguien gane con los productos estafa que le ofrece el banco, otros tienen que perder, y no va a ser usted, pobre ingenuo ajeno a ese mundo el que de el pelotazo. 
Su firma , es su condena .
Ante la enorme desconfianza que tiene la gente, han inventado el truco de cobrar por tener una cuenta abierta y ofrecerle la posibilidad de no cobrarle contratando cualquier " preferente " .
No se fíen , debajo del colchón está mejor. 

24 ingeniosas maneras de ocultar el dinero y las joyas a salvo de los cacos - La voz del muro


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Ene 2019)

El sistema está diseñado para que la masa no acumule ahorros. 
En el momento que noten demasiado dinero en la plebe, provocarán una inflación .
Solo puede funcionar la noria, si el populacho no llega a fin de mes . Es la única motivación que tiene para levantarse cada día y soportar su trabajo. 

Gástenlo o no lo ganen. Sus excedentes se lo comerán otros.


----------



## Ryder (9 Ene 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> El sistema está diseñado para que la masa no acumule ahorros.
> En el momento que noten demasiado dinero en la plebe, provocarán una inflación .
> Solo puede funcionar la noria, si el populacho no llega a fin de mes . Es la única motivación que tiene para levantarse cada día y soportar su trabajo.
> 
> Gástenlo o no lo ganen. Sus excedentes se lo comerán otros.



Ni caso a las críticas destructivas Ataraxio, has creado un hilo muy bueno con grandes aportaciones que me dan que pensar. te he dado 5 estrellas pero veo que otros burbus dan solo 1 porque tienes de media 2 ... Injusto porque este es un hilo de referencia total


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Ene 2019)

A los veinte y pocos años , perdí mi primer millón de pesetas.
Todavía no había cambiado al Euro y me fié de los consejos de la directora hija de puta del BBV, donde tenía mis ahorros. 
Yo había estudiado empresariales y me creía un inversor. 
Redondee la cifra imaginando duplicarla en poco tiempo. 

Muchos fracasos después y algún acierto, mis conclusiones sinceras están en este hilo.


----------



## veismuler (10 Ene 2019)

Pues dinos un poco más ataraxio....sé un poco más específico, sobre lo que considerarías lo más correcto desde que cobras un salario, y no nos digas que gastártelo todo porque tampoco creo que sea la solución gastarlo todo, todo, todo....
Vamos que nos pongas ejemplos....
Un saludo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Ene 2019)

veismuler dijo:


> Pues dinos un poco más ataraxio....sé un poco más específico, sobre lo que considerarías lo más correcto desde que cobras un salario, y no nos digas que gastártelo todo porque tampoco creo que sea la solución gastarlo todo, todo, todo....
> Vamos que nos pongas ejemplos....
> Un saludo.



Es una cuestión más de filosofía de la vida que de previsión contable. 

solo cobré un salario en los primeros años . 
Después trabajé por mi cuenta y solo viví para trabajar, trabajar , trabajar .
No gastaba porque no tenía ni tiempo para hacerlo ,y el dinero se acumuló solo sin pretenderlo.
Un día recapacitas y te das cuenta que no tiene sentido. 
Miré mi entorno, amigos con pisazos y enormes casas en las que nunca estaban porque siempre estaban trabajando. Hipotecados para toda la vida, y obviamente con sus propiedades devaluadas , es decir estafados. 
vidas vacías , autómatas, zombies que hacía muchos años que habían dejado de aprender nada de la vida.

Siempre hay un detonante que te hace recapacitar :
- la muerte de un familiar forrado de pasta que nunca disfrutó de la vida, 
- un divorcio que te demuestra que los planes a largo plazo nunca funcionan, 
- una estafa bancaria tipo preferentes
- alguna persona que te inspire con su forma de vida alternativa. Al fin y al cabo solo necesitamos comer. No es un voto de pobreza, si no entender que lo peor que puede pasar, no es tan malo. A lo largo de la historia grandes gurús eligieron voluntariamente la renuncia al poco bienestar que en su época había. Anacoretas que incluso decidían dormir sentados con la cabeza apoyada porque una cama era demasiado confort.

te das cuenta que al sistema no le importa tu felicidad , si no tu capacidad de producir y por lo tanto si quieres ser feliz , en la medida de lo posible tienes que salirte del sistema. Lo peor que te puede pasar en la vida no es ser pobre, es ser esclavo. 

Es como salirse de una secta. No es fácil porque el lavado de cerebro empieza el primer día de guardería. 

En esta etapa de reflexión tan importantes son los ejemplos disuasorios ( gente tacaña y forrados de pasta que se ha muerto como un miserable y en la más extrema soledad )

De todo el mundo se aprende de sus errores y sus aciertos. 
Quien no tiene nada que aportar es el que se ha pasado su tiempo de vida , de una forma anodina en la misma profesión de mierda por miedo a cambiar.






y lemas de vida como Rockefeller a sus hijos en su lecho de muerte : " ser generosos con las pequeñas cosas " 

5 consejos de J. D. Rockefeller que pueden hacerte millonario - YouTube

[60] REDES. La ciencia de la compasión - YouTube


----------



## Gonzalor (11 Ene 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, gonzalor: Eso de que se duerme "mejor" con el dinero en el Banco... ¡Uf! yo NO lo veo tan claro. ¿El dinero en manos de unos SINVERGUËNZAS? Ya sabes aquello de la zorra cuidando las gallinas...
> 
> En fin, cada cual hace con "sus" dineros lo que cree más conveniente. Luego, se acertará o NO... Algo sobre esto saben algunos países.
> 
> Saludos.



Yo me refería a que se duerme mejor CON dinero (aunque esté en el banco) que SIN dinero, como tanta gente que, por necesidad o por desidia, vive al día y sin un duro de "reserva".
El dinero en el banco tiene sus riesgos, pero también lo tiene el efectivo, los metales, la bolsa, el Bitcoin y los bonos, pero es mejor dormir intranquilo por el miedo a perder ese dinero que hacerlo por el miedo a no poder pagar la hipoteca o el alquiler.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Ene 2019)

gonzalor dijo:


> Yo me refería a que se duerme mejor CON dinero (aunque esté en el banco) que SIN dinero, como tanta gente que, por necesidad o por desidia, vive al día y sin un duro de "reserva".
> El dinero en el banco tiene sus riesgos, pero también lo tiene el efectivo, los metales, la bolsa, el Bitcoin y los bonos, pero es mejor dormir intranquilo por el miedo a perder ese dinero que hacerlo por el miedo a no poder pagar la hipoteca o el alquiler.



quien es incapaz de conciliar el sueño, son todas aquellas personas cuyos ahorros de su vida , se los ha atrapado el banco con un producto engañoso. o simplemente se lo ha robado como en las preferentes.
Yo conozco a gente que vive al día, y son todo felicidad.
Nada tienen que perder.


----------



## Ryder (11 Ene 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> Es una cuestión más de filosofía de la vida que de previsión contable.
> 
> solo cobré un salario en los primeros años .
> Después trabajé por mi cuenta y solo viví para trabajar, trabajar , trabajar .
> ...



Vale, tus palabras aqui son acertadas, pero en un sentido práctico ¿que propones hacer? ... imagina que eres yo, una persona recien llegado a los 40 con unos ingresos indirectos fijos (no por trabajo) cercanos a los 1000€ , sin previsión de tener ni novia ni familia (por ser ahora mismo soy hasta huérfano y el hermano que mas cerca tengo está a 500km con un contacto meramente protocolario) ni trabajo ... ¿que harias? ... ¿algo parecido a lo que está haciendo el (posiblemente troll) youtuber lobo estepario?


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Ene 2019)

Ryder dijo:


> Vale, tus palabras aqui son acertadas, pero en un sentido práctico ¿que propones hacer? ... imagina que eres yo, una persona recien llegado a los 40 con unos ingresos indirectos fijos (no por trabajo) cercanos a los 1000€ , sin previsión de tener ni novia ni familia (por ser ahora mismo soy hasta huérfano y el hermano que mas cerca tengo está a 500km con un contacto meramente protocolario) ni trabajo ... ¿que harias? ... ¿algo parecido a lo que está haciendo el (posiblemente troll) youtuber lobo estepario?



Sin la menor duda , irme de España.
Con tus ingresos fijos puedes tener una vida excelente en cualquier otra parte del mundo libre.
España es un país ocupado por alguna potencia extranjera que esclaviza a sus ciudadanos a costa de su calidad de vida.
Es el sueño húmedo de cualquier potencia colonial que hubiese conseguido domesticar a toda una población para conseguir enormes ingresos. 

Vete. Nadie te lo impide . Vive una vida normal y natural, en alguna parte de la India.
Tendrás una gran familia con mogollón de hijos adorables. 

Lo que tu crees que es tu vida, es una escenificación como la de un tigre en un zoo. Te están esperando tus mujeres y madres de tus hijos, en alguna parte fuera de España.

---------- Post added 11-ene-2019 at 14:48 ----------

Fundación Vicente Ferrer - Transforma la sociedad en humanidad

"La India y sus aldeas" Luis Ángel Reglero | Agronews Castilla y León

---------- Post added 11-ene-2019 at 14:56 ----------

Lista: Las 45 Mujeres más hermosas de La India


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ene 2019)

Hola, gonzalor: Hombre, eso está claro: MEJOR TENER que NO TENER... Eso suele pasar en todos los órdenes de la vida. Ahora que hace frío, ¿qué es mejor tener un "abrigo" -el que sea... o no tenerlo? La respuesta es obvia.

Eso podemos trasladarlo a nuestras finanzas personales. Y sigo pensando lo MISMO: NO me fío una M..... de los Bancos. Ya tuve una mala experiencia con ellos a raíz de la Crisis financiera. Eso NO quita para que haya que tener dinero dentro del "circuito" de los Banksters, puesto que NO todo puede estar a "mano" o "cerca"...

Y, por supuesto, que se vive mejor sin Deuda. Lo mejor es tener la opción de NO asumirla, aunque a veces mucha o muchísima gente NO tiene más alternativa...

Saludos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Ene 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, gonzalor: Hombre, eso está claro: MEJOR TENER que NO TENER... Eso suele pasar en todos los órdenes de la vida. Ahora que hace frío, ¿qué es mejor tener un "abrigo" -el que sea... o no tenerlo? La respuesta es obvia.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos.



la pregunta es ¿ para qué quieres 100 abrigos metidos en un armario ?


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ene 2019)

¿Quién ha hablado de 100 "abrigos"? Se habla de UN = UNO... Y, además, las comillas significan muchas opciones y NO exclusivamente "Dinero"... 

Saludos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Ene 2019)

la cuestión es cuanto tiempo de vida se invierte en tener excedentes que nunca se van a usar : " el síndrome del hamster " 

Carrot Greedy Hamster - YouTube


----------



## Gonzalor (11 Ene 2019)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ¿Quién ha hablado de 100 "abrigos"? Se habla de UN = UNO... Y, además, las comillas significan muchas opciones y NO exclusivamente "Dinero"...
> 
> Saludos.



Yo vivo bien con UN abrigo, y no necesito más, pero me tranquiliza tener suficiente dinero ahorrado como para comprar OTRO.
Y de los bancos tampoco me fío un pelo, pero me parecen un mal necesario y tengo los ahorros repartidos entre varios, en España y fuera como medida para reducir un poco el riesgo. Los metales y las criptos son mis dos asignaturas pendientes: los metales porque no quiero tener objetos de valor en casa y no se me ha ocurrido todavía un escondrijo lo bastante seguro, y las criptos porque no las entiendo y además me huelen a estafa de las gordas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Ene 2019)

gonzalor dijo:


> Yo vivo bien con UN abrigo, y no necesito más, pero me tranquiliza tener suficiente dinero ahorrado como para comprar OTRO.
> Y de los bancos tampoco me fío un pelo, pero me parecen un mal necesario y tengo los ahorros repartidos entre varios, en España y fuera como medida para reducir un poco el riesgo. Los metales y las criptos son mis dos asignaturas pendientes: los metales porque no quiero tener objetos de valor en casa y no se me ha ocurrido todavía un escondrijo lo bastante seguro, y las criptos porque no las entiendo y además me huelen a estafa de las gordas.



MORIRÁS !!!
puede que mucho antes de lo que tienes previsto
Nada te garantiza que vayas a vivir lo suficiente para gastarlo


----------



## racional (13 Ene 2019)

Ryder dijo:


> Vale, tus palabras aqui son acertadas, pero en un sentido práctico ¿que propones hacer? ... imagina que eres yo, una persona recien llegado a los 40 con unos ingresos indirectos fijos (no por trabajo) cercanos a los 1000€ , sin previsión de tener ni novia ni familia (por ser ahora mismo soy hasta huérfano y el hermano que mas cerca tengo está a 500km con un contacto meramente protocolario) ni trabajo ... ¿que harias? ... ¿algo parecido a lo que está haciendo el (posiblemente troll) youtuber lobo estepario?



Es que el lobo espetario no vive tan al dia como nos quiere hacer creer, seguramente cobra alguna paga y tiene ahorros. Para hacer cosas es imprescindible un mínimo de ahorros, no se puede vivir al día.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Ene 2019)

Hacerte creer que tienes que pasar tu tiempo de vida como esclavo, es un lavado de cerebro. Si te paras a pensar no se sostiene por ningún lado, aunque puedo argumentar mil cosas. nadie te garantiza que vayas a llegar a viejo. que merezca la pena tu vida en la vejez, que las pensiones sigan existiendo, que el mundo sea tan diferente como lo es ahora y antes de internet. 
Pasarse la vida acumulando riquezas y privarse de disfrutarlas para dejárselo a otro es de subnormales. Acabar de pagar una enorme hipoteca que es una estafa de vida, para que otras personas se queden con tu piso gratis no tiene sentido ninguno.
Imagínate que alguien te propone : " tu trabajas gratis para mi durante toda tu vida, y cuando te falten pocos años para morir te hago creer que estas 4 paredes son tuyas " .
Es tan absurdo como los faraones que se enterraban en las pirámides con sus riquezas pensando en otras vidas. Se han encontrado momias chinas de hace cientos de años con los contratos de préstamos de dinero pensando que los cobrarían en la otra vida. 

Hacer planes a largo plazo o para toda la vida es una verdadera locura. Es renunciar a la aventura de vivir. 
Es elegir ser un animal de zoo en vez de un animal libre.


----------



## Gonzalor (13 Ene 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> MORIRÁS !!!
> puede que mucho antes de lo que tienes previsto
> Nada te garantiza que vayas a vivir lo suficiente para gastarlo



Hombre, claro que moriré, si algo nos hace a todos iguales a largo plazo es la ineludible cita con la Señora, pero está estadísticamente probado que los ricos viven de media más años y con mejor salud que los pobres. Tener ahorros para un abrigo de recambio reduce las probabilidades de que muera de frío o de estrés, y si tengo la mala suerte de que mañana me atropelle un tranvía, al menos dejaré algo para ayudar a mis hijos a salir adelante.


----------



## Orooo (13 Ene 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> Hacerte creer que tienes que pasar tu tiempo de vida como esclavo, es un lavado de cerebro. Si te paras a pensar no se sostiene por ningún lado, aunque puedo argumentar mil cosas. nadie te garantiza que vayas a llegar a viejo. que merezca la pena tu vida en la vejez, que las pensiones sigan existiendo, que el mundo sea tan diferente como lo es ahora y antes de internet.
> Pasarse la vida acumulando riquezas y privarse de disfrutarlas para dejárselo a otro es de subnormales. Acabar de pagar una enorme hipoteca que es una estafa de vida, para que otras personas se queden con tu piso gratis no tiene sentido ninguno.
> Imagínate que alguien te propone : " tu trabajas gratis para mi durante toda tu vida, y cuando te falten pocos años para morir te hago creer que estas 4 paredes son tuyas " .
> Es tan absurdo como los faraones que se enterraban en las pirámides con sus riquezas pensando en otras vidas. Se han encontrado momias chinas de hace cientos de años con los contratos de préstamos de dinero pensando que los cobrarían en la otra vida.
> ...




Claro que si joder!


----------



## Ryder (13 Ene 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> Sin la menor duda , irme de España.
> Con tus ingresos fijos puedes tener una vida excelente en cualquier otra parte del mundo libre.
> España es un país ocupado por alguna potencia extranjera que esclaviza a sus ciudadanos a costa de su calidad de vida.
> Es el sueño húmedo de cualquier potencia colonial que hubiese conseguido domesticar a toda una población para conseguir enormes ingresos.
> ...





... Si quiero seguir teniendo esos ingresos fijos indirectos debo estar donde estoy ... Me puedo ir, eso sí "de vacaciones" 1 ,2 o incluso 3 meses seguidos pero España la tengo que pisar 3 o 4 veces al año al menos ...


----------



## meow (13 Ene 2019)

Expongo brevemente mi caso.

Currito de (redondeado) 20.000 € / año recién salido de la carrera a mis 24. Una mierda, vale, pero vivo en casa de mis padres, nunca me ha gustado la fiesta, no tengo novia y mis amigos (por suerte) son bastante ascetas y poco consumistas. Un par de vinos (sí, me gusta el vino, ¿qué pasa?) a la semana y a correr. ¿Móvil? Hasta que revienta, no compro otro. ¿Ropa? Os lo creáis o no, soy de los que tiran la ropa cuando está para tirar, un agujero siempre se puede arreglar - siempre he preferido comprar tres vaqueros de 100 euros cómodos y aguantar con ellos años, el cortoplacismo suele salir caro a la larga. ¿Ocio? Me gusta el senderismo, la bici, pasear, tomarme un vino con amigos... ¿qué precio tiene eso?, ¿10 euros a la semana a lo sumo?

A lo tonto, y sin pretender ahorrar, en 6 meses he pasado de tener 10.000 euros a tener 20.000 euros en mi cuenta bancaria (es cierto que justo este año he tenido algunos gastos importantes entre coche -de segunda mano jeje-, seguro, etc., pero los he compensado con unas inversiones que hice hace 6 años del mismo importe -un fondo garantizado que contraté a los 18-). Pero en términos netos, descontando los gastos e ingresos extraordinarios de este año, 10.000 euros limpios para el buche. Y sigue creciendo de forma estable al mismo ritmo nómina a nómina.

A este ritmo, si todo sigue igual, tendré 120.000 euros con 29 años, y eso sin contar unos locales que va a vender mi padre y que recibiré por gracia divina (una proporción, claro).


Que consuma su puta madre. Y si deciden ponerme comisiones, subir la inflación y tocarme los cojones, lo meteré en deuda de algún Estado, compraré oro o compraré tierras, pero que consuma SU PUTA MADRE. Si nos dejan sin pensiones, que entiendan que la gente con dos dedos de frente vamos a ahorrar.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Ene 2019)

meow dijo:


> Expongo brevemente mi caso.



Amancio Ortega daría toda su fortuna por tener la edad que tu está desperdiciando de una manera austericida

---------- Post added 13-ene-2019 at 12:29 ----------




Ryder dijo:


> ... Si quiero seguir teniendo esos ingresos fijos indirectos debo estar donde estoy ... Me puedo ir, eso sí "de vacaciones" 1 ,2 o incluso 3 meses seguidos pero España la tengo que pisar 3 o 4 veces al año al menos ...



forma una familia en un pueblo de la India y no se te ocurra traerlos a España.


----------



## meow (13 Ene 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> Amancio Ortega daría toda su fortuna por tener la edad que tu está desperdiciando de una manera austericida
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-ene-2019 at 12:29 ----------
> 
> ...



¿Austericida? Vale, como quieras.

He visto a madres de 30 ajadas y aparentando 40 venir con la cuenta en descubierto suplicando que les admitiera una factura porque lo siguiente era el corte de la luz. He visto a padres con -200 euros decirme: "sácame 50, que me han hecho un ingreso", para posteriormente mirarme con ojos lagrimosos al ver que el ingreso de 50 que les habían hecho se lo había comido la deuda. He visto a un chaval de 30 con 0 euros y sin ingresos diciéndome que si le podía dar un crédito.

He visto cosas. Cosas que no se las deseo a nadie. No desearía a nadie estar a día 5 con la cuenta en descubierto, en paro y sin ingresos, generando intereses negativos y pasando comisiones de reclamación mientras le llaman de morosos.

Llámame suicida, pero al menos tendré comida que llevarme a la boca.

PS: curiosamente, la moronegrada que cobra de Lanbide 1200 euros por tener hijos, lo sacan todo nada más ingresarlo para cumplir los requisitos de tener menos de x. Y fuera de ahí, el patrimonio de esa chusma es incalculable.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Ene 2019)

meow dijo:


> ¿Austericida? Vale, como quieras.
> 
> He visto a madres de 30 ajadas y aparentando 40 venir con la cuenta en descubierto suplicando que les admitiera una factura porque lo siguiente era el corte de la luz. He visto a padres con -200 euros decirme: "sácame 50, que me han hecho un ingreso", para posteriormente mirarme con ojos lagrimosos al ver que el ingreso de 50 que les habían hecho se lo había comido la deuda. He visto a un chaval de 30 con 0 euros y sin ingresos diciéndome que si le podía dar un crédito.
> 
> ...



Esa gente " pobre " que tu describes no es lo que tu ves. 
Mientras tu estudiabas de adolescente y pasabas noches sin dormir, ellos callejeaban y se follaban a sus infinitas novias.
Mientras tu estudiabas en la universidad haciendo mil cálculos en un piso compartido de estudiantes, ellos consiguieron cualquier mierda-trabajo que les permitió pasar una juventud de discoteca en discoteca y alargar el fin de semana de miércoles a domingo.
Mientras tu has vivido con tus padres en tu mini habitación de la que ni has descolgado los peluches, ellos se casaron , han tenido hijos, han celebrado fiestas, han viajado , reído y bailado.
Mientras tu te levantas a las 6 y media de la mañana , para estar puntual en tu trabajo rutinario y soportar presiones , responsabilidad, jefes, y compañeros, ellos se levantan a las 11 y se desperezan poco a poco desayunando mientras ven a Ana Rosa Quintana. 
Mientras tu haces minuciosos cálculos para cualquier chorrada como si fueras un miserable , ellos tiran la casa por la ventana. 

Sinceramente quien me da pena eres tu 



por otra parte, la gente que no puede o no sabe sobrevivir en la ciudad, debe volver a los pueblos, a poner un corral de gallinas, unos conejos , labrar unas patatas y buscarse la vida. 
Hay infinidad de recursos por explotar que han sido abandonados porque la gente cree que las ciudades son el paraíso . no me dan pena ninguna. Durante cientos de años la gente fue feliz con la autosubsistencia.


----------



## Ryder (13 Ene 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> forma una familia en un pueblo de la India y no se te ocurra traerlos a España.



No longer veo Ataraxio.. decidme otras ideas... Yo ni siquiera soy un hombre familiar a mis 40 ... No tengo novia y se va casar y tener hijos "su puta madre"


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Ene 2019)

Ryder dijo:


> No longer veo Ataraxio.. decidme otras ideas... Yo ni siquiera soy un hombre familiar a mis 40 ... No tengo novia y se va casar y tener hijos "su puta madre"



En la India quienes tienen los hijos son las mujeras . 

Los hombres están a sus negocios .


----------



## Orooo (14 Ene 2019)

Vivir a una nomina de la indigencia manda!!


----------



## Gonzalor (14 Ene 2019)

Orooo dijo:


> Vivir a una nomina de la indigencia manda!!



Sí, manda al comedor social


----------



## Ryder (14 Ene 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> En la India quienes tienen los hijos son las mujeras .
> 
> Los hombres están a sus negocios .



Sigo sin verlo... dadme otra idea


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Ene 2019)

de un día para otro, todo el enorme castillo en el aire que es la economía , puede derrumbarse. Como ejemplo la mierda-petro en Venezuela que tiene los días contados. 

Cuanto más dinero tengas ahorrado, más perderás cuando lleguen y siempre llegan este tipo de hecatombes económicas. 

'Plan de Ahorro en Petro': Abren en Venezuela venta de petros con bolívares soberanos - RT

---------- Post added 30-ene-2019 at 20:00 ----------

Por qué pierden valor los dólares en Venezuela


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Feb 2019)

NADA PUEDE IMPEDIR QUE NO PASE CON EL EURO LO QUE DICE ESTE ARTÍCULO.
Si el Euro desinfla su valor, quien tenga más euros, más pierde. 

"Hace no mucho tiempo con US$20 en el bolsillo te sentías multimillonario en Venezuela", dice en conversación con BBC Mundo Henkel García, analista y director de la consultora Econométrica.
Pero esos tiempos quedaron ya atrás: también la divisa estadounidense está perdiendo su poder de compra a ritmo acelerado.
Según estima Alejandro Grisanti, director de Ecoanalítica, otra de las firmas que se dedican a analizar el comportamiento de la economía venezolana, "el dólar compra hoy 10 veces menos que hace solo un año".

*a pie de calle se siente una constante y vertiginosa subida de los mismos. El Fondo Monetario Internacional prevé que llegará a un estratosférico 10.000.000% en 2019.* 
*En el contexto de la hiperinflación la moneda local, el bolívar, sufre una imparable pérdida de valor y, pese a los intentos del gobierno, cada vez menos personas y empresas confían en él.* 

*el dólar es mucho más apreciado que el bolívar como única forma de ahorro seguro y, cada vez más, también como medio de pago, especialmente de los bienes y servicios a los que solo pueden acceder las minorías más pudientes* 

Pero si el bolívar pierde valor y cada vez pesa más el dólar, ¿por qué la divisa estadounidense cada vez compra menos?
Hay un culpable: la hiperinflación.

*No es que el dólar esté bajando, sino que los precios suben a un ritmo tan vertiginoso que han superado incluso el ritmo al que el dólar gana valor frente al bolívar.
"en los últimos tiempos los precios aumentaban un 25% semanal, mientras que el dólar lo hacía un 8%".*
Son varias las razones que le están restando poder al dólar.
Henkel García detecta que *"los actores económicos están ajustando más rápido los precios y trasladando los cambios en el mercado paralelo",* el de referencia en el país pese a su clandestinidad.
Ahora cuando sube el dólar, eso se refleja mucho más rápido en los precios.
*Otras causas son resultado del empobrecimiento general.*
"La demanda de dólares para el ahorro está cayendo porque la gente no tiene cómo ahorrar",


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Mar 2019)

Ley de hierro de los sueldos - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre 

*La ley de hierro de los sueldos*, también conocida como _ley de bronce de los salarios_, fue una teoría económica expuesta por algunos economistas clásicos a finales del siglo XVIII y principios del siglo XIX, según la cual los salarios reales tienden "de forma natural" hacia un nivel mínimo, que corresponde a las necesidades mínimas de subsistencia de los trabajadores. Cualquier incremento en los salarios por encima de este nivel provoca que las familias tengan un mayor número de hijos y por tanto un incremento de la población, con el consiguiente aumento de la competencia por obtener un empleo hará que los salarios se reduzcan de nuevo a ese mínimo. 

Algunos economistas modernos creen que las empresas pagan a sus trabajadores un plus sobre los niveles de subsistencia para hacerlos más eficientes. En la teoría de los salarios eficientes, las empresas se aseguran de que sus trabajadores tienen dinero suficiente para comprar comida y alojamiento porque los trabajadores que están adecuadamente alimentados y alojados son más productivos que los que no.
Sin embargo, esta explicación no tiene en consideración la ley de la oferta y la demanda, que sí es considerada por otros economistas. Según esta explicación, los trabajadores entran y permanecen en un sector por los salarios ofrecidos. Las industrias en crecimiento ofrecen salarios más altos, obligando a las demás a pagar más para mantener a sus trabajadores, al menos mientras la oferta de trabajadores no exceda la demanda. Es decir, mientras más empresas existan, los salarios son más altos en el mercado laboral, y mientras menos empresas existan, los salarios son más bajos.
No obstante, en condiciones de alto nivel de desempleo vuelve a poder aplicarse la norma, ya que dicho desempleo implica la imposibilidad de acudir a cualquier otro sector al tiempo que indica la sobreabundancia de mano de obra: el sueldo de un trabajo, como medio de sustento, escasea, y por lo tanto vuelve a bajar.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Mar 2019)

estoy viendo en la dos AGROSFERA.. me ha hecho mucha gracia una frase del narrador del reportaje " las nuevas generaciones de los pueblos se resisten a pelar espárragos durante 8 horas al día "·


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Mar 2019)

la lógica progre y del PP es esta :
las personas son herramientas productivas y parte de un hardware. Sin emociones, ni vida personal.
Lo único que importa es su rendimiento laboral, da igual su origen, religión, color de piel , idiosincrasia.
las españolas deben trabajar y olvidar su faceta de ser esposa y madre y crear un hogar PARA DARLE SENTIDO A LA VIDA.
No importa destruir familias y arruinarles , así se esforzarán más en generar dinero para la élite.
No importa estafar a los incautos con enormes hipotecas o productos bancarios, si de esa manera les atan al tajo.
Si los españoles ya no tienen familia ni hijos, traer otra mano esclava de donde sea .
¿ para qué tener en cuenta en al felicidad de la gente, el folklore, las tradiciones , la alegría de vivir si ya no hay tiempo libre ?

- la mayor tragedia de la decrépita y próxima a extinguir sociedad occidental , es hacerle creer a las poca mujeres que ya son madres, que deben abandonar a sus bebés en orfanatos llamados guarderías para incorporarse cuanto antes a su puesto de esclava .
NADA HAY MÁS IMPORTANTE EN LA VIDA PARA UNA MADRE Y PARA UN BEBÉ QUE ESOS 3 AÑOS DE UNIÓN.
Han hecho creer a las mujeres que es mejor ser la esclava sumisa de un jefe, que colaborar con su marido.


----------



## sikBCN (26 Mar 2019)

Habéis pensado que hay gente que gastando no es feliz, osea cuando compra algo no suele alegrarse ni tiene apenas ningún subidon, es más incluso odian ir de compras. 

Salu2


----------



## Goldman (26 Mar 2019)

Ahorrar me ha permitido llevar a cabo mis proyectos y mis inversiones sin pedir financiación. 


Y punto.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Mar 2019)

Yo conozco un montón de gente que pensó que iba a vivir eternamente, y se murió pasando por la vida como un miserable dejando una enorme fortuna


----------

